# SAS NBA Pick 'em Challenge! 2013-14



## anonymid

Since the SAS NFL Pick 'em and Eliminator games have been so popular, and since we have a lot of NBA fans here, I thought I'd come up with a weekly pick 'em game for the upcoming NBA season. Here's how it will work:

*1. Each week you will pick one NBA team.

2. You will be credited with one win for each game your team wins during the week.

3. You can pick each team only once during the season.

4. Whoever has the most wins at the end of the season will be the champion!*

NOTES (_updated on 10/21 to clarify a couple things that came up in the comments_):

* *You're allowed to pick the same team as someone else in a given week*. There's no limit to how many people can pick the same team. (Added this note to clarify, since I think a couple people were confused about it.)

* The season is 25 weeks long. Since there are 30 NBA teams, that means you'll have to pick all but five teams at some point during the season.

* Each week, please post your pick before the start of the first game on Monday. If you're late making your pick, you will be limited to teams that haven't yet played a game that week (so, for example, you can still make your pick on Wednesday morning, but if you do, you can only pick from teams that didn't play on Monday or Tuesday).

* I will also track your losses, but those will only be used as a tiebreaker at the end of the season (so, if two players finish with the same number of wins, the player with the fewest losses will be declared the winner).

Let me know if you have any questions. Hopefully we can get a lot of participants--the more the merrier!


----------



## Eimaj

How many weeks are in the NBA season?


----------



## CWe

Can this work for the NBA? i love basketball but this doesn't seem very appealing to me. Sounds fun though!


----------



## Mousey9

Never heard of a pick em challenge for NBA but I like the idea. One problem I have is that unlike NFL, some teams play 4 games while others play 2 a week.

edit: you could implant another rule which is at the end of the season, the total for wins/losses added together=82(or less). I think that would make it fair...


----------



## Cam1

I don't care for the NBA anymore but this still sounds fun, I'm in.


----------



## anonymid

Eimaj said:


> How many weeks are in the NBA season?


25. Which means you'll end up having to pick all but five teams over the course of the season.


----------



## anonymid

infamous93 said:


> Never heard of a pick em challenge for NBA but I like the idea. One problem I have is that unlike NFL, some teams play 4 games while others play 2 a week.
> 
> edit: you could implant another rule which is at the end of the season, the total for wins/losses added together=82(or less). I think that would make it fair...


I don't think there's anything unfair about it, because everybody is starting from the same place with the same opportunities. Obviously the number of games a team plays in a given week is going to be one of the factors you consider when making your pick--if a team is playing only two games, well, that's probably a team you want to avoid picking that week. Maximizing both the quality and quantity of your opportunities for wins over the course of the season is simply one of the challenges of the game.


----------



## anonymid

CWe said:


> Can this work for the NBA?


I don't know; it's an experiment, so we'll see how it goes! If it works, I might try the same concept for baseball next year.


----------



## anonymid

On Thursday or Friday of each week I'll post the schedule for the upcoming week, showing how many games each team plays, their opponents, and whether they're home or away.

By the way, I highly recommend consulting this schedule grid throughout the season. It shows how many games each team plays during each week. It should be a handy reference for those of you who want to plan ahead (for example, if you see that a team has a five-game week late in the season, you might decide early that you want to save them for that week).


----------



## foe

I didn't know how many weeks were in an NBA season, but with 25 this should work. I'm in.


----------



## Buerhle

Sounds good. I'm in.


----------



## jealousisjelly

im gonna be all up in this... whats the prize for the winner


----------



## Eimaj

I'll definitely do it.


----------



## scooby

Yeah I'm in on this. I'm not sure I get it yet, but I'll try.


----------



## WhoDey85

Should be interesting!


----------



## anonymid

I'll go ahead and post the schedule for Week 1. Look it over, and post your pick before the start of the first game on the 29th. (Remember, you can only pick each team once during the season, so whoever you pick now, you won't be able to pick again. Choose carefully!)

For quick reference, the three numbers to the right of each team's name are, from left to right:

# of total games during week
# of home games
# of away games

Teams are listed in order of number of games played during the week.

*WEEK 1: October 29 - November 3*

LAL	4	3	1 LAC	@GSW SAS ATL
MIA	4	2	2 CHI	@PHI @BKN WAS
ORL	4	2	2 @IND	@MIN NOR BKN
ATL	3	1	2 @DAL TOR @LAL
BKN	3	1	2 @CLE MIA @ORL
BOS	3	1	2 @TOR MIL @DET
CHA	3	1	2 @HOU CLE	@NOR 
CHI	3	1	2 @MIA NYK @PHI 
CLE	3	1	2 BKN @CHA	@IND 
DAL	3	2	1 ATL @HOU	MEM 
DET	3	2	1 WAS @MEM BOS
GSW	3	2	1 LAL	@LAC SAC 
HOU	3	2	1 CHA DAL	@UTA 
IND	3	2	1 ORL	@NOR CLE 
LAC	3	1	2 @LAL GSW	@SAC 
MEM	3	1	2 @SAS DET	@DAL 
MIL	3	1	2 @NYK @BOS	TOR 
MIN	3	2	1 ORL OKC @NYK
NOR	3	2	1 IND @ORL	CHA 
NYK	3	2	1 MIL	@CHI MIN
OKC	3	1	2 @UTA @MIN PHO
PHI	3	2	1 MIA @WAS	CHI 
PHO	3	2	1 POR UTA @OKC
POR	3	1	2 @PHO @DEN	SAS 
SAC	3	2	1 DEN LAC	@GSW 
SAS	3	1	2 MEM @LAL	@POR 
TOR	3	1	2 BOS @ATL	@MIL 
UTA	3	2	1 OKC @PHO	HOU 
WAS	3	1	2 @DET PHI @MIA
DEN	2	1	1 @SAC POR


----------



## gunner21

What is the earliest you can pick for the consequent week? I'm assuming everyone would want to pick the Heat. 

Also, you might wanna cap it at 30 people.


----------



## jealousisjelly

hmmm its between clippers hawks and pacers for me I gotta give it some more thought I'm not sure how the hawks are gonna be this season hmmmmmmm


----------



## anonymid

gunner21 said:


> What is the earliest you can pick for the consequent week? I'm assuming everyone would want to pick the Heat.
> 
> Also, you might wanna cap it at 30 people.


I'll probably post the schedule template for the upcoming week on Thursday or Friday of each week, but if you want to post your pick earlier in the week than that, feel free.

And not everyone is necessarily going to want to pick the Heat, because remember, once you pick a team, you can't pick them again the rest of the season. So you might decide you want to save them for a later week when they might have a more favorable schedule, especially if there's a lesser team that you think has a favorable schedule this week.

With 30 NBA teams and a 25-week schedule, that means you'll have to pick all but five teams at some point over the course of the season. So if you see a mediocre team that has a relatively easy schedule, you might want to go with them and save a team like that Heat for a later time.


----------



## anonymid

gunner21 said:


> What is the earliest you can pick for the consequent week? I'm assuming everyone would want to pick the Heat.
> 
> Also, you might wanna cap it at 30 people.


Also, to clarify, multiple people can pick the same team. So there's no race to claim a particular team, and no cap on the number of people who can play.


----------



## WhoDey85

Time to do some number crunching


----------



## gunner21

I got Indy first week.


----------



## Cam1

Detroit Pistons.


----------



## Mousey9

Starting off strong with the Heats.


----------



## Zeppelin

Can I pick the Supersonics even though they don't exist anymore?


----------



## Buerhle

Miami Heat is my 1st wk pick.


----------



## foe

So the week goes from Mon to Sun?

Oct 28 - Nov 3 week, I'll take the New Orleans Pelicans.


----------



## anonymid

Yup, Monday through Sunday.


----------



## jealousisjelly

im gonna go with the pacers


----------



## jealousisjelly

Zeppelin said:


> Can I pick the Supersonics even though they don't exist anymore?


they do exist tho


----------



## Zeppelin

jealousisjelly said:


> they do exist tho


I refuse to acknowledge the existence of the Thunder. I hate them too much.


----------



## jealousisjelly

Zeppelin said:


> I refuse to acknowledge the existence of the Thunder. I hate them too much.


I just realized ur from Seattle lol Is that why??


----------



## Buerhle

Bumping this thread. 

Don't to forget to pick a team for the 1st week, people who want to play.


----------



## anonymid

Yup, the season starts on Tuesday, so get your Week 1 picks in by then! I posted the Week 1 schedule on the first page of this thread.


----------



## gunner21

jealousisjelly said:


> im gonna go with the pacers


I already got the pacers.


----------



## jealousisjelly

gunner21 said:


> I already got the pacers.


i can pick them too yo....ur piggy backing off my pick!


----------



## anonymid

Multiple people can pick the same team.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 1*

*Orlando Magic*


----------



## anonymid

I'm going to go with *NEW ORLEANS* in Week 1.

Let's keep getting in those picks everybody!


----------



## WhoDey85

I'll take the Heat for week one.


----------



## scooby

I got Houston Rockets for this week.


----------



## anonymid

Season starts tomorrow. Still time to make a pick if you haven't yet!


----------



## F1X3R

I'll go with the Magic.


----------



## anonymid

Bump.


----------



## anonymid

If anyone still wants to get in on this, you can still make a pick for Week 1 as long as it's a team that hasn't played a game yet (so the teams that played last night are off the table).


----------



## anonymid

*Week 2 Schedule*

You can start submitting your Week 2 picks if you like. Be sure to post your pick before the team you're picking plays its first game. (And remember that since you can pick each team only once during the season, the team you picked in Week 1 is now off the table.)

For quick reference, the three numbers to the right of each team's name are, from left to right:

# of total games during week
# of home games
# of away games

Teams are listed in order of number of games played during the week.

*WEEK 2: November 4 - November 10*

BOS	4	1	3 @MEM UTA @ORL	@MIA 
CLE	4	2	2 MIN @MIL @PHI	PHI 
DAL	4	1	3 LAL	@OKC @MIN	@MIL 
GSW	4	0	4 @PHI @MIN @SAS	@MEM 
HOU	4	2	2 @LAC	@POR LAL LAC 
IND	4	2	2 @DET	CHI TOR	@BKN 
LAC	4	1	3 HOU @ORL	@MIA @HOU 
LAL	4	1	3 @DAL @HOU	@NOR MIN
MIN	4	2	2 @CLE GSW DAL @LAL
NOR	4	2	2 PHO	@MEM LAL @PHO
PHI	4	3	1 GSW WAS CLE	@CLE 
PHO	4	2	2 @NOR	@SAS DEN NOR
SAS	4	2	2 @DEN	PHO GSW @NYK
TOR	4	2	2 MIA	@CHA @IND	UTA 
UTA	4	0	4 @BKN	@BOS @CHI	@TOR 
ATL	3	1	2 @SAC @DEN ORL 
BKN	3	2	1 UTA @WAS	IND 
CHA	3	2	1 @NYK	TOR NYK 
DEN	3	2	1 SAS ATL	@PHO 
MEM	3	3	0 BOS NOR GSW 
MIA	3	2	1 @TOR LAC BOS 
NYK	3	2	1 CHA @CHA SAS
OKC	3	2	1 DAL @DET WAS
ORL	3	2	1 LAC BOS	@ATL 
POR	3	2	1 HOU SAC	@SAC 
SAC	3	2	1 ATL @POR	POR 
WAS	3	1	2 @PHI BKN @OKC
CHI	2	1	1 @IND UTA 
DET	2	2	0 IND OKC 
MIL	2	2	0 CLE DAL


----------



## anonymid

I'm picking the *CLEVELAND CAVALIERS* for Week 2.


----------



## foe

Philly Sixers for Week 2


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 2*

*San Antonio Spurs*


----------



## jealousisjelly

week 2 minnesota


----------



## foe

Anonymid, do you have a spreadsheet of each person's weekly picks like you do for the NFL one?


----------



## Mousey9

Pacers for week 2.


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> Anonymid, do you have a spreadsheet of each person's weekly picks like you do for the NFL one?


I don't run either of the NFL games (Cam runs Pick'em and F1X3R runs Eliminator), and no, I haven't created a spreadsheet. I created a text document for myself that I'll be using to keep track of things--if at any point during the season you need a reminder of which teams you've already picked, just ask and I'll check for you.


----------



## foe

Opps, for some reason I think you ran the NFL Elimination thread. I'll hit you up if I forget the teams I picked down the road.


----------



## gunner21

Nuggets.


----------



## Cam1

Minnesota for week 2.


----------



## WhoDey85

I'll take the 76ers for week 2. 

I could create another google doc, like in football, for this contest if you want. *Nerd Alert!*


----------



## Buerhle

*Indiana Pacers* week 2.


----------



## scooby

Philly, week 2


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> I could create another google doc, like in football, for this contest if you want. *Nerd Alert!*


It's no big deal, but if you don't mind, go for it!


----------



## anonymid

No one picked the Hawks or the Lakers, so I'm just going to go ahead and post the Week 1 results now:

*WEEK 1*
3-0 gunner21: PACERS
3-0 jealousjelly: PACERS
3-0 scooby: ROCKETS
2-1 Cam1: PISTONS
2-2 Buerhle: HEAT
2-2 Eimaj: MAGIC
2-2 F1X3R: MAGIC
2-2 infamous93: HEAT
2-2 WhoDey85: HEAT
1-2 anonymid: PELICANS
1-2 foe: PELICANS


----------



## anonymid

anonymid said:


> I'm picking the *CLEVELAND CAVALIERS* for Week 2.


Whew, nearly blew a big halftime lead, but held on.

Looking forward to those two games against Philly later in the week. I see a bunch of you picked Philly this week, so it should be interesting!


----------



## anonymid

Oh, and F1X3R, you're the only one I haven't gotten a pick from this week. You can still make one, as long as you pick a team that hasn't played yet.


----------



## jealousisjelly

ha! thats what u guys that picked the sixers get!! lol.... u jumped on the bandwagon so quick


----------



## jealousisjelly

i just realized that minnesota loss tonight too


----------



## scooby

I didn't jump on no bandwagon. I chose the team with the most home games. Get the ****ty sixers choice out of the way and hope for a couple wins at least.


----------



## F1X3R

anonymid said:


> Oh, and F1X3R, you're the only one I haven't gotten a pick from this week. You can still make one, as long as you pick a team that hasn't played yet.


Thanks, I'll take Dallas.


----------



## foe

scooby said:


> I didn't jump on no bandwagon. I chose the team with the most home games. Get the ****ty sixers choice out of the way and hope for a couple wins at least.


Yeah, I went by most home games for now. Too many unknown teams out there, whether they're really good or not. Not counting powerhouse teams like Miami, OKC, Spurs, Bulls, Pacers, etc.


----------



## jealousisjelly

scooby said:


> I didn't jump on no bandwagon. I chose the team with the most home games. Get the ****ty sixers choice out of the way and hope for a couple wins at least.





foe said:


> Yeah, I went by most home games for now. Too many unknown teams out there, whether they're really good or not. Not counting powerhouse teams like Miami, OKC, Spurs, Bulls, Pacers, etc.


i was jk i did the same thing with minnesota and i forgot i picked them til after i made that comment lol


----------



## jealousisjelly

i have to start taking back to backs into account...**** this is getting hard


----------



## foe

Damn, I wish I had my Sixers and Pelicans picks switched around. New Orleans might be a decent team this year.


----------



## anonymid

*Week 3 Schedule*

You can start submitting your picks for Week 3 if you like.

For quick reference, the three numbers to the right of each team's name are, from left to right:

# of total games during week
# of home games
# of away games

Teams are listed in order of number of games played during the week.

*WEEK 3: November 11 - November 17*

ATL	4	2	2 @CHA NYK PHI	@NYK 
BOS	4	3	1 ORL CHA POR	@MIN 
CHA	4	2	2 ATL @BOS @CLE	MIA 
CLE	4	1	3 @CHI @MIN CHA	@WAS 
DEN	4	2	2 @UTA LAL MIN	@HOU 
DET	4	0	4 @POR	@GSW @SAC @LAL
HOU	4	2	2 TOR @PHI	@NYK DEN 
LAL	4	3	1 NOR	@DEN MEM DET
MEM	4	1	3 @IND TOR @LAL @SAC
MIL	4	1	3 @MIA	@ORL @IND	OKC 
MIN	4	2	2 @LAC CLE @DEN	BOS 
PHI	4	2	2 SAS HOU @ATL	@NOR 
POR	4	2	2 DET PHO @BOS @TOR
TOR	4	2	2 @HOU @MEM CHI POR
UTA	4	3	1 DEN NOR SAS	@GSW 
BKN	3	0	3 @SAC @PHO	@LAC 
CHI	3	2	1 CLE @TOR	IND 
DAL	3	1	2 WAS @MIA	@ORL 
GSW	3	3	0 DET OKC UTA 
IND	3	2	1 MEM MIL	@CHI 
LAC	3	3	0 MIN OKC BKN 
MIA	3	2	1 MIL DAL	@CHA 
NOR	3	1	2 @LAL	@UTA PHI 
NYK	3	2	1 @ATL	HOU ATL 
OKC	3	0	3 @LAC	@GSW @MIL 
ORL	3	2	1 @BOS MIL DAL 
SAC	3	3	0 BKN DET MEM
SAS	3	1	2 @PHI WAS @UTA 
WAS	3	1	2 @DAL	@SAS CLE 
PHO	2	1	1 @POR BKN


----------



## Cam1

Week 3: Portland Trailblazers


----------



## Mousey9

Houston rockets for week 3.


----------



## Limmy

Infamoose said:


> Houston rockets for week 3.


dont screw dis up or else:twak


----------



## Mousey9

Limmy said:


> dont screw dis up or else:twak


NFL Pick'em standings.
12. Limmy: 81-52
12. Limmy


----------



## Limmy

Infamoose said:


> NFL Pick'em standings.
> 12. Limmy: 81-52
> 12. Limmy


HEY! i went through a rough patch, but ill be back on top in no time


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 3*

*Boston Celtics*


----------



## foe

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 3: November 11 - November 17*
> MIN	4	2	2 @LAC CLE @DEN	BOS


Timberwolves for Week 3


----------



## scooby

Picking this makes me cringe, but I'ma go ahead and do it.

Week 3, Charlotte Bobcats.


----------



## anonymid

I'm going to go with *PORTLAND* for Week 3.


----------



## WhoDey85

*Celtics *for week 3


----------



## gunner21

Grizzlies for week 3.


----------



## anonymid

Whew, Cavs pull it out in 2OT over Philly. Salvages a 2-2 week for me.


----------



## pati

anonymid said:


> Whew, Cavs pull it out in 2OT over Philly. Salvages a 2-2 week for me.


(That was stressful)


----------



## scooby

anonymid said:


> Whew, Cavs pull it out in 2OT over Philly. Salvages a 2-2 week for me.


I wanted that 2nd win with my Philly pick. Ah well


----------



## anonymid

Still need Week 3 picks from Buerhle, F1X3R, and jealousjelly.


----------



## jealousisjelly

rockets!!!


----------



## Buerhle

I'll go with *Portland*


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 2 RESULTS*

4-0 Buerhle: PACERS
4-0 Eimaj: SPURS
4-0 Infamoose: PACERS
2-2 anonymid: CAVALIERS
2-2 Cam1: WOLVES
2-2 F1X3R: MAVERICKS
2-2 jealousjelly: WOLVES
1-2 gunner21: NUGGETS
1-3 foe: SIXERS
1-3 scooby: SIXERS
1-3 WhoDey85: SIXERS


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 2*

6-2 Buerhle
6-2 Eimaj
6-2 Infamoose
5-2 jealousjelly
4-2 gunner21
4-3 Cam1
4-3 scooby
4-4 F1X3R
3-4 anonymid
3-5 WhoDey85
2-5 foe


----------



## jealousisjelly

stupid t-pups!! i thought i was gonna get a perfect sweep on this game


----------



## anonymid

anonymid said:


> Still need Week 3 picks from Buerhle, F1X3R, and jealousjelly.


Just waiting on F1X3R . . .


----------



## F1X3R

anonymid said:


> Just waiting on F1X3R . . .


One more for Portland.


----------



## jealousisjelly

stupid rockets!!


----------



## anonymid

*Week 4 Schedule*

*WEEK 4: November 18 - November 24*

LAC	5	3	2 MEM @MIN	@OKC SAC	CHI
ATL	4	2	2 @MIA	DET @DET	BOS 
BKN	4	2	2 POR @CHA @MIN DET
BOS	4	1	3 @HOU	@SAS IND	@ATL 
CHA	4	2	2 @CHI BKN PHO	@MIL 
CHI	4	1	3 CHA @DEN	@POR @LAC
DAL	4	3	1 PHI HOU UTA	@DEN 
DET	4	2	2 NYK	@ATL ATL @BKN
GSW	4	2	2 @UTA MEM @LAL	POR 
MIN	4	2	2 @WAS	LAC BKN	@HOU 
PHI	4	2	2 @DAL TOR MIL	@IND 
PHO	4	1	3 @SAC	SAC @CHA @ORL
POR	4	1	3 @BKN @MIL CHI	@GSW 
SAC	4	1	3 PHO	@PHO @LAC	@LAL
UTA	4	1	3 GSW @NOR @DAL @OKC
WAS	4	2	2 MIN	@CLE @TOR	NYK 
CLE	3	1	2 WAS @NOR	@SAS 
DEN	3	2	1 @OKC CHI DAL 
HOU	3	2	1 BOS	@DAL MIN 
IND	3	1	2 @NYK @BOS	PHI 
MEM	3	1	2 @LAC @GSW SAS 
MIA	3	2	1 ATL	@ORL ORL 
MIL	3	2	1 POR @PHI	CHA 
NYK	3	1	2 @DET	IND @WAS 
OKC	3	3	0 DEN LAC UTA
ORL	3	2	1 MIA @MIA	PHO
SAS	3	2	1 BOS @MEM	CLE 
LAL	2	2	0 GSW SAC
NOR	2	2	0 UTA CLE 
TOR	2	1	1 @PHI WAS


----------



## Cam1

Week 4: Brooklyn


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 4*

*Los Angeles Clippers*


----------



## foe

WK4: Phoenix Suns


----------



## jealousisjelly

broooooooklyn


----------



## anonymid

Going with the *CLIPPERS*.


----------



## scooby

Going with Golden State Warriors. I haven't picked them yet, right?


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> Going with Golden State Warriors. I haven't picked them yet, right?


Correct--you've picked the Rockets, Sixers, and Bobcats so far.


----------



## Buerhle

*Clippers*

My pick this week.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 3 RESULTS*

anonymid: BLAZERS 4-0
Buerhle: BLAZERS 4-0
Cam1: BLAZERS 4-0
F1X3R: BLAZERS 4-0
Infamoose: ROCKETS 3-1
jealousjelly: ROCKETS 3-1
foe: WOLVES 2-2
gunner21: GRIZZLIES 2-2
scooby: BOBCATS 2-2
Eimaj: CELTICS 1-3
WhoDey85: CELTICS 1-3


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 3*

10-2 Buerhle
9-3 Infamoose
8-3 Cam1
8-3 jealousjelly
 8-4 F1X3R
7-4 anonymid
7-5 Eimaj
6-4 gunner21
6-5 scooby
4-7 foe
4-8 WhoDey85


----------



## gunner21

Going with the Warriors as well.


----------



## Mousey9

Clippers for week 4.


----------



## WhoDey85

Gimme the *Mavs* this week.

Are the standings for the year going by number of wins or winning percentage?


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> Are the standings for the year going by number of wins or winning percentage?


Wins. Fewer loses will only be used as a tiebreaker between people with the same number of wins.


----------



## F1X3R

Clippers.


----------



## foe

Suns choked a 16-point lead in Sacramento. :bash

Last week, Wolves loss two down the stretch. I'm just bad luck!


----------



## jealousisjelly

damn i need to pay more attention i didnt know brooklyns been sucking


----------



## anonymid

*Week 5 Schedule*

*WEEK 5: November 25 - December 1*

ATL	4	2	2 ORL	@HOU DAL	@WAS 
BKN	4	1	3 @TOR	LAL @HOU	@MEM 
BOS	4	2	2 @CHA MEM CLE	@MIL 
CHA	4	3	1 BOS IND MIL @MIA
DAL	4	3	1 DEN GSW @ATL	MIN 
DEN	4	1	3 @DAL @MIN NYK @TOR
DET	4	4	0 MIL CHI LAL PHI
GSW	4	0	4 @NOR	@DAL @OKC @SAC
HOU	4	2	2 @MEM ATL BKN	@SAS 
IND	4	2	2 MIN @CHA WAS @LAC
LAL	4	1	3 @WAS	@BKN @DET POR
MIA	4	2	2 PHO @CLE @TOR CHA
MIL	4	2	2 @DET WAS @CHA	BOS 
MIN	4	1	3 @IND DEN @DAL	@OKC
NOR	4	1	3 @SAS	GSW @PHI @NYK
NYK	4	1	3 @POR @LAC @DEN NOR
PHO	4	2	2 @MIA POR @UTA	UTA 
SAS	4	2	2 NOR @OKC @ORL	HOU 
WAS	4	2	2 LAL	@MIL @IND	ATL 
CHI	3	0	3 @UTA @DET @CLE 
CLE	3	2	1 MIA @BOS	CHI 
LAC	3	2	1 NYK @SAC IND
MEM	3	2	1 HOU @BOS BKN 
OKC	3	3	0 SAS GSW MIN
ORL	3	2	1 @ATL	PHI SAS 
PHI	3	1	2 @ORL NOR @DET
POR	3	1	2 NYK @PHO @LAL
TOR	3	3	0 BKN MIA DEN
UTA	3	2	1 CHI PHO	@PHO 
SAC	2	2	0 LAC GSW


----------



## scooby

Miami heat.


----------



## foe

Miami for Week 5 as well. If they don't at least get 3 wins, I'm officially a curse. 

They should go 4-0 based on the opponents.


----------



## WhoDey85

I'll take the *Bucks* for week 5.


----------



## scooby

foe said:


> Miami for Week 5 as well. If they don't at least get 3 wins, I'm officially a curse.
> 
> They should go 4-0 based on the opponents.


Noooo. Dont bring your curse onto my pick!


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 5*

*Detroit Pistons*


----------



## jealousisjelly

heat


----------



## jealousisjelly

holy crap did brooklyn go winless this last week???


----------



## anonymid

jealousisjelly said:


> holy crap did brooklyn go winless this last week???


0-3 so far but they still have a game left tomorrow.

I'm going with the *PISTONS* for Week 5.


----------



## Buerhle

scooby said:


> Noooo. Dont bring your curse onto my pick!


Lol, this is awesome.


----------



## Buerhle

I'll go with *Detroit Pistons*


----------



## anonymid

Ouch, 0-4 week for those of you who picked the Nets.


----------



## jealousisjelly

anonymid said:


> Ouch, 0-4 week for those of you who picked the Nets.


is it too late to change my pick


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 4 RESULTS*

WhoDey85 MAVS 3-1
anonymid CLIPPERS 3-2
Buerhle CLIPPERS 3-2
Eimaj CLIPPERS 3-2
F1X3R CLIPPERS 3-2
Infamoose CLIPPERS 3-2
foe SUNS 2-2
gunner21 WARRIORS 1-3
scooby WARRIORS 1-3
Cam1 NETS 0-4
jealousjelly NETS 0-4

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 4*

13-4 Buerhle
12-5 Infamoose
11-6 F1X3R
10-6 anonymid
10-7 Eimaj
8-7 Cam1
8-7 jealousjelly
7-7 gunner21
7-8 scooby
7-9 WhoDey85
6-9 foe


----------



## Mousey9

Detroit Pistons


----------



## anonymid

Still need Week 5 picks from a couple people . . .


----------



## gunner21

Heat for week 5.


----------



## F1X3R

Atlanta Hawks


----------



## anonymid

*Week 6 Schedule*

*WEEK 6: December 2 - December 8*

DEN	4	0	4 @BKN	@CLE @BOS	@PHI 
DET	4	1	3 @MIA	@MIL @CHI	MIA
HOU	4	3	1 @UTA PHO GSW ORL
IND	4	0	4 @POR @UTA @SAS	@OKC
MIA	4	1	3 DET @CHI @MIN	@DET
MIL	4	2	2 @BOS	DET @WAS	BKN 
OKC	4	1	3 @SAC	@POR @NOR IND
ORL	4	0	4 @WAS	@PHI @NYK @HOU
POR	4	4	0 IND OKC UTA	DAL 
UTA	4	3	1 HOU IND @POR	SAC 
ATL	3	2	1 @SAS LAC CLE 
BKN	3	2	1 DEN NYK @MIL 
BOS	3	2	1 MIL DEN @NYK
CHI	3	3	0 NOR MIA DET 
CLE	3	2	1 DEN @ATL	LAC 
DAL	3	1	2 CHA	@NOR @POR 
GSW	3	1	2 TOR @HOU	@MEM 
LAC	3	0	3 @ATL	@MEM @CLE 
MEM	3	3	0 PHO LAC GSW 
NOR	3	2	1 @CHI DAL OKC 
NYK	3	2	1 @BKN	ORL BOS
PHI	3	2	1 ORL @CHA	DEN 
PHO	3	1	2 @MEM	@HOU TOR 
SAC	3	2	1 OKC LAL	@UTA 
SAS	3	2	1 ATL @MIN IND 
TOR	3	0	3 @GSW @PHO @LAL
CHA	2	1	1 @DAL PHI 
LAL	2	1	1 @SAC TOR
MIN	2	2	0 SAS MIA 
WAS	2	2	0 ORL MIL 


I'm going to start posting the teams everyone has used now, in case you need help remembering.

*TEAMS USED*
(listed in alphabetical order)

*anonymid* BLAZERS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS
*Buehrle* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, PACERS, PISTONS
*Cam1* BLAZERS, KINGS, NETS, PISTONS, WOLVES
*Eimaj* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, MAGIC, PISTONS, SPURS
*F1X3R* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, MAGIC, MAVS
*foe* HEAT, PELICANS, SIXERS, SUNS, WOLVES
*gunner21* GRIZZLIES, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, WARRIORS
*Infamoose* CLIPPERS, HEAT, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS
*jealousjelly* HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, WOLVES
*scooby* BOBCATS, HEAT, ROCKETS, SIXERS, WARRIORS
*WhoDey85* BUCKS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, SIXERS

Note: I'm not sure when Cam is going to be back, so I gave him the Kings as a default pick this week since they were the last team to play. That's how I'll handle things in the event that someone forgets or is unable to make a pick. (If the last team to play is one you've already used, then the default will be the next to last team to play, etc.)


----------



## foe

Week 6: Houston Rockets


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 6

I'll take the Rockets


----------



## anonymid

*ROCKETS* for me too.


----------



## Mousey9

Nuggets for week 6.


----------



## jealousisjelly

okc


----------



## Buerhle

*Denver Nuggets* is my pick

They r 9-6? kind of surprised.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 6*

*Utah Jazz*


----------



## scooby

Denver Nuggets.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 5 RESULTS*

foe HEAT 4-0
gunner21 HEAT 4-0
jealousjelly HEAT 4-0
scooby HEAT 4-0
anonymid PISTONS 2-2
Buerhle PISTONS 2-2
Eimaj PISTONS 2-2
Infamoose PISTONS 2-2
F1X3R HAWKS 1-3
WhoDey85 BUCKS 1-3
Cam1 KINGS 0-2


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 5*

15-6 Buerhle
14-7 Infamoose
12-7 jealousjelly
12-8 anonymid
12-9 Eimaj
12-9 F1X3R
11-7 gunner21
11-8 scooby
10-9 foe
8-9 Cam1
8-12 WhoDey85


----------



## jealousisjelly

damn the week goes by so fast i wanna get into the games i pick but i forget then the week is over....why am i so lazy??


----------



## gunner21

Rockets for this week.


----------



## F1X3R

Golden State


----------



## gunner21

anonymid said:


> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 5*
> 
> 15-4 Buerhle
> 14-7 Infamoose
> 12-7 jealousjelly
> 12-8 anonymid
> 12-9 Eimaj
> 12-9 F1X3R
> 11-7 gunner21
> 11-8 scooby
> 10-9 foe
> 8-9 Cam1
> 8-12 WhoDey85


Buerhle you son of a gun. Reveal your secrets.


----------



## Buerhle

Xxx


----------



## anonymid

*Week 7 Schedule*

*WEEK 7: December 9 - December 15*

CHA	4	3	1 GSW ORL @IND	LAL 
CHI	4	2	2 MIL	@NYK @MIL	TOR 
DET	4	3	1 MIN	@NOR BKN POR
GSW	4	2	2 @CHA DAL HOU @PHO
LAC	4	0	4 @PHI @BOS	@BKN @WAS 
MEM	4	3	1 ORL OKC @NOR MIN
MIL	4	2	2 @CHI	SAS CHI	@DAL 
MIN	4	1	3 @DET	PHI @SAS @MEM
NYK	4	2	2 @CLE	CHI @BOS	ATL 
OKC	4	2	2 @ATL	@MEM LAL ORL
ORL	4	1	3 @MEM @CHA CLE @OKC
PHI	4	2	2 LAC @MIN @TOR	POR 
POR	4	1	3 @UTA HOU @PHI	@DET
SAC	4	3	1 DAL  UTA @PHO HOU
SAS	4	1	3 @TOR	@MIL MIN	@UTA 
UTA	4	2	2 POR @SAC @DEN	SAS 
ATL	3	2	1 OKC WAS	@NYK 
BKN	3	2	1 BOS LAC	@DET 
BOS	3	2	1 @BKN	LAC NYK 
CLE	3	1	2 NYK @ORL	@MIA 
DAL	3	1	2 @SAC @GSW MIL 
DEN	3	2	1 @WAS UTA NOR
HOU	3	0	3 @POR	@GSW @SAC
LAL	3	1	2 PHO @OKC	@CHA 
NOR	3	2	1 DET MEM @DEN
PHO	3	2	1 @LAL SAC GSW
TOR	3	2	1 SAS PHI	@CHI 
WAS	3	2	1 DEN @ATL	LAC 
IND	2	2	0 MIA CHA 
MIA	2	1	1 @IND CLE 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS
*Buehrle* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS
*Cam1* BLAZERS, KINGS, LAKERS, NETS, PISTONS, WOLVES
*Eimaj* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PISTONS, SPURS
*F1X3R* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, MAGIC, MAVS, WARRIORS
*foe* HEAT, PELICANS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SUNS, WOLVES
*gunner21* GRIZZLIES, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS
*Infamoose* CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS
*jealousjelly* HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WOLVES
*scooby* BOBCATS, HEAT, NUGGETS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, WARRIORS
*WhoDey85* BUCKS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, ROCKETS, SIXERS


----------



## anonymid

*BULLS* for me in Week 7.


----------



## scooby

Clippers for next plz


----------



## jealousisjelly

spurs w00t!


----------



## foe

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 7: December 9 - December 15*
> 
> 
> *DET* 4	3	1 MIN	@NOR BKN POR


I'll go with the Pistons for Week 7.


----------



## Mousey9

San Antonio Spurs


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 7*

*Charlotte Bobcats*


----------



## Buerhle

*Warriors*

For. Me, gracias.


----------



## WhoDey85

Da *Bulls*


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 6 RESULTS*

jealousjelly THUNDER 3-1
F1X3R WARRIORS 2-1
anonymid ROCKETS 2-2
Buerhle NUGGETS 2-2
foe ROCKETS 2-2
gunner21 ROCKETS 2-2
Infamoose NUGGETS 2-2
scooby NUGGETS 2-2
WhoDey85 ROCKETS 2-2
Cam1 LAKERS 1-1
Eimaj JAZZ 1-3


*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 6*

17-8 Buehrle
16-9 Infamoose
15-8 jealousjelly
14-10 anonymid
14-10 F1X3R
13-9 gunner21
13-10 scooby
13-12 Eimaj
12-11 foe
10-14 WhoDey85
9-10 Cam1


----------



## jealousisjelly

anonymid said:


> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 6*
> 
> 17-4 Buehrle
> 16-9 Infamoose
> 15-8 jealousjelly
> 14-10 anonymid
> 14-10 F1X3R
> 13-9 gunner21
> 13-10 scooby
> 13-12 Eimaj
> 12-11 foe
> 10-14 WhoDey85
> 9-10 Cam1


ha! suck it gunner!!


----------



## foe

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 6 RESULTS*
> 
> 
> anonymid ROCKETS 2-2
> foe ROCKETS 2-2
> gunner21 ROCKETS 2-2
> WhoDey85 ROCKETS 2-2


I can't believe Houston didn't beat the Jazz or Suns to go 4-0. :wife


----------



## gunner21

Pistons for this week.


----------



## F1X3R

Chicago Bulls


----------



## anonymid

Seriously, _this_ thread is broken now? It hasn't even gotten to ten pages yet!

EDIT: Never mind, I guess that fixed it . . . for now, anyway.


----------



## jealousisjelly

what are u talking about


----------



## foe

jealousisjelly said:


> what are u talking about


Sometimes, the latest posts or new pages in threads don't show up.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 8: December 16 - December 22*

BOS	4	3	1 MIN DET WAS	@IND
CHA	4	2	2 SAC	@TOR @DET	UTA 
CHI	4	2	2 ORL @HOU	@OKC CLE 
DET	4	2	2 @IND @BOS CHA	HOU 
IND	4	3	1 DET @MIA HOU BOS
LAC	4	4	0 SAS NOR DEN	MIN
LAL	4	1	3 @ATL	@MEM MIN	@GSW 
MIN	4	1	3 @BOS POR @LAL @LAC
OKC	4	2	2 @DEN CHI @SAS	TOR
SAC	4	0	4 @CHA	@ATL @MIA	@ORL 
SAS	4	1	3 @LAC @PHO	@GSW OKC 
UTA	4	0	4 @MIA @ORL @ATL	@CHA 
ATL	3	3	0 LAL SAC UTA 
BKN	3	2	1 PHI WAS @PHI 
CLE	3	2	1 POR MIL	@CHI 
DAL	3	2	1 MEM TOR	@PHO 
DEN	3	2	1 OKC PHO	@LAC 
GSW	3	3	0 NOR SAS LAL 
HOU	3	1	2 CHI @IND	@DET 
MEM	3	1	2 LAL	@DAL @NYK 
MIA	3	3	0 UTA IND SAC 
MIL	3	2	1 NYK @CLE	PHI 
NOR	3	0	3 @GSW	@LAC @POR 
NYK	3	2	1 WAS @MIL MEM 
ORL	3	2	1 @CHI UTA SAC 
PHI	3	1	2 @BKN BKN	@MIL 
PHO	3	2	1 SAS @DEN	DAL 
POR	3	1	2 @CLE	@MIN NOR 
TOR	3	1	2 CHA @DAL @OKC
WAS	3	0	3 @NYK @BKN @BOS 

*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS
*Buehrle* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, WARRIORS
*Eimaj* BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PISTONS, SPURS
*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, MAGIC, MAVS, WARRIORS
*foe* HEAT, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SUNS, WOLVES
*gunner21* GRIZZLIES, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS
*Infamoose* CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS
*jealousjelly* HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, THUNDER, WOLVES
*scooby* BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, WARRIORS
*WhoDey85* BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, ROCKETS, SIXERS


----------



## jealousisjelly

im finally going to pick my team CLIPPERS!!


----------



## anonymid

*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS* for me.


----------



## WhoDey85

I'll take the *Bobcats* as well.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 8*

*Indiana Pacers*


----------



## Mousey9

OKC Thunders please.


----------



## foe

LA Clippers


----------



## scooby

OKC for me.


----------



## Buerhle

*Thunder*


----------



## foe

anonymid, can you update us on the standings after this past week?


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 7 RESULTS*

Infamoose SPURS 4-0
jealousjelly SPURS 4-0
scooby CLIPPERS 3-1
anonymid BULLS 1-3
Buerhle WARRIORS 1-3
Eimaj BOBCATS 1-3
F1X3R BULLS 1-3
foe PISTONS 1-3
gunner21 PISTONS 1-3
WhoDey85 BULLS 1-3


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 7*

20-9 Infamoose
19-8 jealousjelly
18-11 Buerhle
16-11 scooby
15-13 anonymid
15-13 F1X3R
14-12 gunner21
14-15 Eimaj
13-14 foe
11-17 WhoDey85


----------



## jealousisjelly

anonymid said:


> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 7*
> 
> 20-9 Infamoose
> 19-8 jealousjelly
> 18-11 Buerhle
> 16-11 scooby
> 15-13 anonymid
> 15-13 F1X3R
> 14-12 gunner21
> 14-15 Eimaj
> 13-14 foe
> 11-17 WhoDey85


hellz yeah!! im coming for that number one spot!


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 9: December 23 - December 29*

HOU	5	3	2 DAL @SAS	MEM NOR	@OKC
ATL	4	1	3 @MIA @CLE CHA	@ORL
BKN	4	3	1 IND CHI MIL	@IND 
CLE	4	3	1 DET ATL @BOS	GSW
GSW	4	2	2 @DEN LAC PHO @CLE
LAL	4	2	2 @PHO MIA @UTA PHI
MIA	4	1	3 ATL @LAL @SAC	@POR 
NYK	4	2	2 @ORL OKC TOR	@TOR 
SAS	4	3	1 TOR HOU	@DAL SAC
CHA	3	2	1 MIL OKC	@ATL 
DAL	3	1	2 @HOU SAS @CHI 
DEN	3	1	2 GSW @NOR	@MEM 
DET	3	0	3 @CLE @ORL	@WAS 
LAC	3	1	2 @GSW	@POR UTA 
MEM	3	2	1 UTA @HOU DEN 
MIL	3	1	2 @CHA @BKN	MIN 
NOR	3	1	2 @SAC DEN	@HOU 
OKC	3	1	2 @NYK @CHA HOU
ORL	3	3	0 NYK DET ATL
PHO	3	2	1 LAL @GSW	PHI 
SAC	3	2	1 NOR MIA @SAS
TOR	3	1	2 @SAS @NYK	NYK 
UTA	3	1	2 @MEM LAL	@LAC 
CHI	2	1	1 @BKN DAL 
IND	2	1	1 @BKN BKN 
MIN	2	1	1 WAS	@MIL 
PHI	2	0	2 @PHO	@LAL
POR	2	2	0 LAC MIA 
WAS	2	1	1 @MIN	DET 
BOS	1	1	0 CLE 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS
*Buehrle* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
*Eimaj* BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, SPURS
*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, MAGIC, MAVS, ROCKETS*, WARRIORS
*foe* CLIPPERS, HEAT, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SUNS, WOLVES
*gunner21* GRIZZLIES, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SUNS*, WARRIORS
*Infamoose* CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS, THUNDER
*jealousjelly* CLIPPERS, HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, THUNDER, WOLVES
*scooby* BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, ROCKETS, SIXERS

* Didn't get Week 8 picks from F1X3R and gunner21. The Rockets were the last team to play, so they became the default pick for F1X3R. gunner21 had already picked the Rockets in a previous week, so the next to last team to play, the Suns, became his default pick.


----------



## jealousisjelly

phoenix sizzles damn theres no more good teams for me to use im about to plummet


----------



## foe

San Antonio Spurs for WK9


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 9*

*Houston Rockets*


----------



## gunner21

I'd like to quit. thanks!


----------



## scooby

The spurs please.


----------



## Mousey9

New York Knickerbockers.


----------



## Buerhle

_*Atlanta Hawks*_ please.

They will prob lose every this game week the way it's going for me.


----------



## jealousisjelly

ahhhh clippers were so close to going 4-0


----------



## jealousisjelly

oh snap i spoke too soon!! OVERTIME!!! CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly

holy crizzap they won!! that was a good *** game fudge


----------



## Buerhle

Clippers are so unpredictable, IMO.

Great game


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 8 RESULTS*

foe CLIPPERS 4-0
jealousjelly CLIPPERS 4-0
anonymid BOBCATS 3-1
Buerhle THUNDER 3-1
Infamoose THUNDER 3-1
scooby THUNDER 3-1
WhoDey85 BOBCATS 3-1
F1X3R ROCKETS 2-1
Eimaj PACERS 2-2


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 8*

23-8 jealousjelly
23-10 Infamoose
21-12 Buerhle
19-12 scooby
18-14 anonymid
17-14 F1X3R
17-14 foe
16-17 Eimaj
14-18 WhoDey85


----------



## anonymid

*WARRIORS* for me in Week 9.


----------



## WhoDey85

That's my bad I forgot to pick this week. Who do I get or who do I have to chose from at this point?


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> That's my bad I forgot to pick this week. Who do I get or who do I have to chose from at this point?


You still have the Clippers, Thunder, Wolves, Blazers, and Wizards to pick from.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> You still have the Clippers, Thunder, Wolves, Blazers, and Wizards to pick from.


Oh ok thanks, I'll take *OKC *for this week.


----------



## F1X3R

WhoDey85 said:


> Oh ok thanks, I'll take *OKC *for this week.


Same for me, OKC.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 10: December 30 - January 5*

BOS	4	2	2 ATL @CHI	NOR @OKC
CHA	4	0	4 @UTA @LAC	@POR @SAC 
CHI	4	3	1 @MEM	TOR BOS ATL 
CLE	4	2	2 @IND ORL @BKN	IND
DAL	4	2	2 @MIN @WAS LAC NYK
DEN	4	3	1 MIA PHI MEM @LAL
GSW	4	0	4 @ORL @MIA	@ATL @WAS
IND	4	2	2 CLE	@TOR NOR	@CLE
LAC	4	2	2 PHO CHA @DAL	@SAS 
MEM	4	1	3 CHI @PHO	@DEN @DET
MIA	4	2	2 @DEN GSW @ORL	TOR
NOR	4	1	3 POR @MIN @BOS	@IND 
OKC	4	3	1 POR BKN @MIN	BOS
POR	4	2	2 @NOR	@OKC CHA PHI 
TOR	4	1	3 @CHI	IND @WAS @MIA
WAS	4	3	1 @DET DAL  TOR GSW
ATL	3	1	2 @BOS GSW	@CHI 
BKN	3	1	2 @SAS @OKC CLE 
LAL	3	3	0 MIL UTA DEN
MIL	3	0	3 @LAL @UTA @PHO 
MIN	3	3	0 DAL NOR OKC 
NYK	3	0	3 @SAS	@HOU @DAL
ORL	3	2	1 GSW @CLE MIA 
PHI	3	0	3 @DEN	@SAC @POR 
PHO	3	2	1 @LAC MEM MIL 
SAC	3	2	1 @HOU PHI CHA 
SAS	3	3	0 BKN NYK LAC 
UTA	3	2	1 CHA MIL	@LAL 
DET	2	2	0 WAS MEM
HOU	2	2	0 SAC NYK 

*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS
*Buehrle* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
*Eimaj* BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS
*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, MAGIC, MAVS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
*foe* CLIPPERS, HEAT, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, WOLVES
*Infamoose* CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS, THUNDER
*jealousjelly* CLIPPERS, HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WOLVES
*scooby* BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER


----------



## anonymid

*WASHINGTON WIZARDS* for me in Week 10.


----------



## jealousisjelly

Portland


----------



## foe

Indiana Pacers for WK10


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 10*

*Oklahoma City Thunder*


----------



## scooby

Pacers.


----------



## WhoDey85

*Pacers *( I need to pace over to Indianapolis to catch a Pacers game this year) It would be my first time seeing a NBA game live. I keep telling myself I'm going to do it every year but never get around to it. Maybe when OKC comes to town this year.


----------



## scooby

WhoDey85 said:


> *Pacers *( I need to pace over to Indianapolis to catch a Pacers game this year) It would be my first time seeing a NBA game live. I keep telling myself I'm going to do it every year but never get around to it. Maybe when OKC comes to town this year.


Do it. I bet you'd enjoy it so much. I dream of going to an NBA game some day. But I'm not in the US so its very difficult. I did enjoy seeing a UFC event for the first time. Going to sports events are so great live, didn't think I'd enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## WhoDey85

scooby said:


> Do it. I bet you'd enjoy it so much. I dream of going to an NBA game some day. But I'm not in the US so its very difficult. I did enjoy seeing a UFC event for the first time. Going to sports events are so great live, didn't think I'd enjoy it as much as I did.


Oh I bet that UFC event was awesome to see live. I hope you make it to a NBA game before long as well. I've seen a college game live (Cincinnati vs Marquette), and I've seen Lebron James (get beat by my school's team in highschool which was an amazing experience) as well as a O.J. Mayo highschool game. I'd love to make it to a live NBA game though!


----------



## Mousey9

I hate picking the teams that plays against my favourite team during that week. I was happy to witness the Raptors beating the Knicks back to back but then I come to this thread and remember that they just caused me two loses lol.

Boston Celtics for week 10


----------



## Buerhle

*Boston Celtics*


----------



## scooby

WhoDey85 said:


> Oh I bet that UFC event was awesome to see live. I hope you make it to a NBA game before long as well. I've seen a college game live (Cincinnati vs Marquette), and I've seen Lebron James (get beat by my school's team in highschool which was an amazing experience) as well as a O.J. Mayo highschool game. I'd love to make it to a live NBA game though!


That definitely sounds like it would be awesome to see Lebron and O.J. Mayo play. He was super hyped up before the NBA wasn't he? Got drafted early and everything.

One day I will see the Mavs play.


----------



## WhoDey85

scooby said:


> That definitely sounds like it would be awesome to see Lebron and O.J. Mayo play. He was super hyped up before the NBA wasn't he? Got drafted early and everything.
> 
> One day I will see the Mavs play.


Yeah there was a lot of hype surrounding both of them coming out of high school. I remember some ex NBA players at the game that came to see Lebron play at the time.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 9 RESULTS*

anonymid WARRIORS 4-0
F1X3R THUNDER 3-0
WhoDey85 THUNDER 3-0
foe SPURS 3-1
scooby SPURS 3-1
Eimaj ROCKETS 3-2
jealousjelly SUNS 2-1
Buerhle HAWKS 2-2
Infamoose KNICKS 1-3


*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 9*

25-9 jealousjelly
24-13 Infamoose
23-14 Buerhle
22-13 scooby
22-14 anonymid
20-14 F1X3R
20-15 foe
19-19 Eimaj
17-18 WhoDey85


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 11: January 6 - January 12*

ATL	4	2	2 @BKN IND HOU @MEM
BKN	4	3	1 ATL GSW MIA	@TOR 
BOS	4	0	4 @DEN	@LAC @GSW	@POR 
DAL	4	2	2 LAL	@SAS @NOR	NOR 
DET	4	1	3 @NYK	@TOR @PHI	PHO 
MIN	4	2	2 @PHI PHO CHA @SAS
NOR	4	2	2 @MIA	WAS DAL	@DAL 
ORL	4	0	4 @LAC @POR @SAC	@DEN 
PHI	4	3	1 MIN	@CLE DET	NYK 
PHO	4	0	4 @CHI	@MIN @MEM	@DET 
WAS	4	1	3 @CHA	@NOR @IND	HOU 
CHA	3	1	2 WAS @MIN	@CHI 
CHI	3	2	1 PHO @MIL	CHA 
CLE	3	1	2 PHI @UTA @SAC
DEN	3	3	0 BOS OKC ORL 
GSW	3	1	2 @MIL	@BKN BOS 
HOU	3	1	2 LAL @ATL	@WAS 
IND	3	2	1 TOR	@ATL WAS 
LAC	3	3	0 ORL BOS LAL 
LAL	3	0	3 @DAL	@HOU @LAC 
MEM	3	3	0 SAS PHO ATL
MIA	3	1	2 NOR @NYK	@BKN 
MIL	3	2	1 GSW CHI	@OKC 
NYK	3	2	1 DET MIA @PHI 
OKC	3	1	2 @UTA @DEN MIL 
POR	3	2	1 @SAC	ORL BOS 
SAC	3	3	0 POR ORL CLE
SAS	3	2	1 @MEM	DAL MIN
TOR	3	2	1 @IND	DET BKN 
UTA	2	2	0 OKC CLE 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS
*Buerhle* BLAZERS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
*Eimaj* BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS, THUNDER
*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, KNICKS, MAGIC, MAVS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
*foe* CLIPPERS, HEAT, PACERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, WOLVES
*Infamoose* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS, THUNDER
*jealousjelly* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WOLVES
*scooby* BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER

Had to give F1X3R the Knicks by default in Week 10.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 11*

*Philadelphia 76ers*


----------



## foe

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 11: January 6 - January 12*
> 
> DAL	4	2	2 LAL	@SAS @NOR	NOR


I'll pick the Mavs for WK11.


----------



## Buerhle

This thing is quite challenging. Frick.

Edit: but I love it also.


----------



## scooby

Tough picking for me too this week.

Gotta go with my Mavs.


----------



## anonymid

*MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES* for me in Week 11.


----------



## jealousisjelly

warrrriooorrrrrrss


----------



## WhoDey85

I'll take the* Pistons*.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 10 RESULTS*

foe PACERS 3-1
scooby PACERS 3-1
WhoDey85 PACERS 3-1
F1X3R KNICKS 2-1
Eimaj THUNDER 2-2
jealousjelly BLAZERS 2-2
anonymid WIZARDS 1-3
Buerhle CELTICS 0-4
Infamoose CELTICS 0-4

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 10*

27-11 jealousjelly
25-14 scooby
24-17 Infamoose
23-16 foe
23-17 anonymid
23-18 Buerhle
22-15 F1X3R
21-21 Eimaj
20-19 WhoDey85


----------



## Buerhle

*Philadelphia 76ers*


----------



## scooby

I'm coming for that top spot.


----------



## Limmy

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 10 RESULTS*
> 
> Infamoose CELTICS 0-4


lol


----------



## Limmy

Team Limmy joining in late!

my week 11 pick is the *UTAH JAZZ*


----------



## F1X3R

Detroit Pistons


----------



## jealousisjelly

damn blazers!! AHHHHHH


----------



## Mousey9

Limmy said:


> Team Limmy joining in late!
> 
> my week 11 pick is the *UTAH JAZZ*


no, go away

Guessing its too late to pick twolves so i'll go with the Suns.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 12: January 13 - January 19*

BOS	4	3	1 HOU TOR LAL @ORL
CHA	4	2	2 NYK	@PHI @ORL	MIA 
CHI	4	2	2 WAS @ORL @WAS	PHI 
DAL	4	2	2 ORL @LAC @PHO	POR 
DEN	4	1	3 @UTA @GSW CLE @PHO
HOU	4	2	2 @BOS @NOR	OKC MIL 
LAL	4	1	3 CLE	@PHO @BOS @TOR
MIL	4	1	3 @TOR MEM @HOU	@SAS
NYK	4	2	2 PHO	@CHA @IND	LAC 
OKC	4	2	2 @MEM @HOU	GSW SAC
ORL	4	3	1 @DAL CHI CHA BOS
PHO	4	3	1 @NYK LAL DAL DEN
SAC	4	0	4 @IND	@MIN @MEM @OKC
SAS	4	3	1 @NOR UTA POR MIL
TOR	4	3	1 MIL @BOS MIN LAL
UTA	4	1	3 DEN @SAS @DET	@MIN 
WAS	4	3	1 @CHI MIA CHI	DET 
CLE	3	0	3 @LAL	@POR @DEN 
GSW	3	1	2 DEN @OKC	@NOR 
IND	3	3	0 SAC NYK LAC 
LAC	3	1	2 DAL @NYK	@IND 
MEM	3	2	1 OKC	@MIL SAC 
MIA	3	0	3 @WAS @PHI	@CHA 
MIN	3	2	1 SAC @TOR	UTA 
NOR	3	3	0 SAS HOU GSW 
PHI	3	2	1 CHA MIA	@CHI 
POR	3	1	2 CLE @SAS	@DAL 
DET	2	1	1 UTA	@WAS 
ATL	1	1	0 BKN 
BKN	1	0	1 @ATL 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Buerhle* BLAZERS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*Eimaj* BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER

*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, KNICKS, MAGIC, MAVS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*foe* CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, PACERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, WOLVES

*Infamoose* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER

*jealousjelly* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS, WOLVES

*scooby* BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER


----------



## anonymid

*TORONTO RAPTORS* for me in Week 12.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 12*

*Phoenix Suns*


----------



## Limmy

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 12: January 13 - January 19*
> 
> BOS 4 3 1 HOU TOR LAL @ORL
> CHA 4 2 2 NYK @PHI @ORL MIA
> CHI 4 2 2 WAS @ORL @WAS PHI
> DAL 4 2 2 ORL @LAC @PHO POR
> DEN 4 1 3 @UTA @GSW CLE @PHO
> HOU 4 2 2 @BOS @NOR OKC MIL
> LAL 4 1 3 CLE @PHO @BOS @TOR
> MIL 4 1 3 @TOR MEM @HOU @SAS
> NYK 4 2 2 PHO @CHA @IND LAC
> OKC 4 2 2 @MEM @HOU GSW SAC
> ORL 4 3 1 @DAL CHI CHA BOS
> PHO 4 3 1 @NYK LAL DAL DEN
> SAC 4 0 4 @IND @MIN @MEM @OKC
> SAS 4 3 1 @NOR UTA POR MIL
> TOR 4 3 1 MIL @BOS MIN LAL
> UTA 4 1 3 DEN @SAS @DET @MIN
> WAS 4 3 1 @CHI MIA CHI DET
> CLE 3 0 3 @LAL @POR @DEN
> GSW 3 1 2 DEN @OKC @NOR
> IND 3 3 0 SAC NYK LAC
> LAC 3 1 2 DAL @NYK @IND
> MEM 3 2 1 OKC @MIL SAC
> MIA 3 0 3 @WAS @PHI @CHA
> MIN 3 2 1 SAC @TOR UTA
> NOR 3 3 0 SAS HOU GSW
> PHI 3 2 1 CHA MIA @CHI
> POR 3 1 2 CLE @SAS @DAL
> DET 2 1 1 UTA @WAS
> ATL 1 1 0 BKN
> BKN 1 0 1 @ATL
> 
> 
> *TEAMS USED*
> 
> *anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES
> 
> *Buerhle* BLAZERS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
> 
> *Eimaj* BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER
> 
> *F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, KNICKS, MAGIC, MAVS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
> 
> *foe* CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, PACERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, WOLVES
> 
> *Infamoose* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER
> 
> *jealousjelly* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS, WOLVES
> 
> *scooby* BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER, WARRIORS
> 
> *WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER


you forgot to mention me :c

week 12 im going with the *Brooklyn Nets*


----------



## scooby

Toronto Raptors


----------



## foe

Another hat in for Toronto Raptors in WK12.


----------



## jealousisjelly

Chi-town


----------



## WhoDey85

I'll take the *Nuggets*


----------



## Buerhle

*Houston Rockets* my pick


----------



## Carded1940

I am a great fan of basketball so maybe I will try….


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 11 RESULTS*

foe MAVS 3-1
scooby MAVS 3-1
jealousjelly WARRIORS 2-1
anonymid WOLVES 2-2
F1X3R PISTONS 2-2
WhoDey85 PISTONS 2-2
Infamoose SUNS 1-3
Buerhle SIXERS 0-4
Eimaj SIXERS 0-4

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 11*

29-12 jealousjelly
28-15 scooby
26-17 foe
25-19 anonymid
25-20 Infamoose
24-17 F1X3R
23-22 Buerhle
22-21 WhoDey85
21-25 Eimaj


----------



## Mousey9

ugh i'm free falling 

Raptors


----------



## Limmy

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 11 RESULTS*
> 
> foe MAVS 3-1
> scooby MAVS 3-1
> jealousjelly WARRIORS 2-1
> anonymid WOLVES 2-2
> F1X3R PISTONS 2-2
> WhoDey85 PISTONS 2-2
> Infamoose SUNS 1-3
> Buerhle SIXERS 0-4
> Eimaj SIXERS 0-4
> 
> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 11*
> 
> 29-12 jealousjelly
> 28-15 scooby
> 26-17 foe
> 25-19 anonymid
> 25-20 Infamoose
> 24-17 F1X3R
> 23-22 Buerhle
> 22-21 WhoDey85
> 21-25 Eimaj


 why am i not posted?


----------



## scooby

This is the "No Limmys allowed" club.


----------



## Buerhle

So now sixers & celtics show up. Lol.

This game. Cracks me up.


----------



## Limmy

scooby said:


> This is the "No Limmys allowed" club.


lol! im making my own standings dammit!

*WEEK 11 RESULTS*

foe MAVS 3-1
scooby MAVS 3-1
jealousjelly WARRIORS 2-1
anonymid WOLVES 2-2
F1X3R PISTONS 2-2
WhoDey85 PISTONS 2-2
Limmy JAZZ 1-1
Infamoose SUNS 1-3
Buerhle SIXERS 0-4
Eimaj SIXERS 0-4

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 11*

29-12 jealousjelly
28-15 scooby
26-17 foe
25-19 anonymid
25-20 Infamoose
24-17 F1X3R
23-22 Buerhle
22-21 WhoDey85
21-25 Eimaj
1-1 Limmy

*WEEK 12: January 13 - January 19*

BOS	4	3	1 HOU TOR LAL @ORL
CHA	4	2	2 NYK	@PHI @ORL	MIA 
CHI	4	2	2 WAS @ORL @WAS	PHI 
DAL	4	2	2 ORL @LAC @PHO	POR 
DEN	4	1	3 @UTA @GSW CLE @PHO
HOU	4	2	2 @BOS @NOR	OKC MIL 
LAL	4	1	3 CLE	@PHO @BOS @TOR
MIL	4	1	3 @TOR MEM @HOU	@SAS
NYK	4	2	2 PHO	@CHA @IND	LAC 
OKC	4	2	2 @MEM @HOU	GSW SAC
ORL	4	3	1 @DAL CHI CHA BOS
PHO	4	3	1 @NYK LAL DAL DEN
SAC	4	0	4 @IND	@MIN @MEM @OKC
SAS	4	3	1 @NOR UTA POR MIL
TOR	4	3	1 MIL @BOS MIN LAL
UTA	4	1	3 DEN @SAS @DET	@MIN 
WAS	4	3	1 @CHI MIA CHI	DET 
CLE	3	0	3 @LAL	@POR @DEN 
GSW	3	1	2 DEN @OKC	@NOR 
IND	3	3	0 SAC NYK LAC 
LAC	3	1	2 DAL @NYK	@IND 
MEM	3	2	1 OKC	@MIL SAC 
MIA	3	0	3 @WAS @PHI	@CHA 
MIN	3	2	1 SAC @TOR	UTA 
NOR	3	3	0 SAS HOU GSW 
PHI	3	2	1 CHA MIA	@CHI 
POR	3	1	2 CLE @SAS	@DAL 
DET	2	1	1 UTA	@WAS 
ATL	1	1	0 BKN 
BKN	1	0	1 @ATL 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Buerhle* BLAZERS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*Eimaj* BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER

*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, KNICKS, MAGIC, MAVS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*foe* CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, PACERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, WOLVES

*Infamoose* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER

*jealousjelly* BLAZERS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS, WOLVES

Limmy JAZZ

*scooby* BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 13: January 20 - January 26*

POR	5	2	3 @HOU	@OKC DEN MIN	@GSW
ATL	4	2	2 MIA @ORL SAS	@MIL 
BKN	4	2	2 @NYK	ORL DAL @BOS
BOS	4	2	2 @MIA	@WAS OKC BKN
CHA	4	3	1 TOR LAC @NYK	CHI 
CHI	4	2	2 LAL @CLE LAC	@CHA 
CLE	4	4	0 DAL CHI MIL PHO
DAL	4	1	3 @CLE @TOR @BKN DET
DET	4	2	2 LAC @MIL NOR @DAL
HOU	4	3	1 POR SAC MEM	@MEM 
IND	4	0	4 @GSW @PHO @SAC	@DEN 
LAC	4	0	4 @DET @CHA @CHI	@TOR 
LAL	4	0	4 @CHI @MIA	@ORL @NYK
MIA	4	3	1 @ATL	BOS LAL SAS
NOR	4	2	2 @MEM	SAC @DET ORL
NYK	4	4	0 BKN PHI CHA LAL
OKC	4	1	3 POR	@SAS @BOS	@PHI 
ORL	4	2	2 @BKN	ATL LAL @NOR
PHI	4	2	2 @WAS @NYK TOR	OKC 
SAC	4	2	2 @NOR	@HOU IND DEN
TOR	4	2	2 @CHA DAL @PHI	LAC 
WAS	4	2	2 PHI BOS @PHO	@UTA 
DEN	3	1	2 @POR IND	@SAC
GSW	3	3	0 IND MIN POR
MEM	3	2	1 NOR @HOU	HOU 
MIL	3	2	1 DET @CLE	ATL 
MIN	3	0	3 @UTA @GSW	@POR 
PHO	3	2	1 IND WAS @CLE
SAS	3	1	2 OKC @ATL @MIA
UTA	2	2	0 MIN WAS 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Buerhle* BLAZERS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*Eimaj* BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER

*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, KNICKS, MAGIC, MAVS, NETS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*foe* CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, PACERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, WOLVES

*Infamoose* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER

*jealousjelly* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS, WOLVES

*scooby* BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER


F1X3R was assigned the Nets as a default pick in Week 12.

Limmy, feel free to keep track on your own, but since you started so late you're going to be in last place all season anyway, so I'm not going to bother to include you in the standings.


----------



## anonymid

*NEW YORK KNICKS* for me in Week 13.


----------



## foe

BK Nets for WK13.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 13*

*Portland Trailblazers*


----------



## scooby

Portland


----------



## Buerhle

*Cleveland Cavaliers* for me.


----------



## Mousey9

Washington Wizards


----------



## WhoDey85

* NY Knickerbockers *


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 12 RESULTS*

Buerhle ROCKETS 3-1
Eimaj SUNS 2-2
jealousjelly BULLS 2-2
scooby RAPTORS 2-2
foe RAPTORS 2-2
anonymid RAPTORS 2-2
Infamoose RAPTORS 2-2
F1X3R NETS 1-0
WhoDey85 NUGGETS 1-3

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 12*

31-14 jealousjelly
30-17 scooby
28-19 foe
27-21 anonymid
27-22 Infamoose
26-23 Buerhle
25-17 F1X3R
23-24 WhoDey85
23-27 Eimaj


----------



## scooby

How did Raptors lose to the Lakers? So mad right now. I wanted that top spot.


----------



## jealousisjelly

knicks


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 14: January 27 - February 2*

ATL	4	2	2 @OKC DET @PHI	MIN 
LAC	4	2	2 @MIL WAS	@GSW UTA 
MEM	4	1	3 @POR	@SAC @MIN	MIL 
MIL	4	2	2 LAC PHO @ORL	@MEM 
MIN	4	2	2 @CHI NOR MEM	@ATL 
OKC	4	1	3 ATL @MIA @BKN	@WAS 
ORL	4	1	3 @DET	@TOR MIL @BOS
PHI	4	2	2 PHO @BOS ATL	@DET 
PHO	4	1	3 @PHI @MIL	@IND CHA 
SAC	4	1	3 @UTA MEM @DAL	@SAS 
TOR	4	1	3 @BKN ORL @DEN	@POR 
BKN	3	2	1 TOR OKC	@IND 
BOS	3	2	1 @NYK	PHI ORL
CHA	3	0	3 @DEN @LAL	@PHO 
CHI	3	1	2 MIN @SAS @NOR 
CLE	3	1	2 NOR @NYK @HOU 
DET	3	2	1 ORL	@ATL PHI 
GSW	3	2	1 WAS LAC	@UTA 
HOU	3	2	1 SAS	@DAL CLE 
IND	3	2	1 @LAL PHO BKN 
NOR	3	1	2 @CLE	@MIN CHI 
NYK	3	3	0 BOS CLE MIA 
SAS	3	2	1 @HOU	CHI SAC 
UTA	3	2	1 SAC GSW	@LAC 
WAS	3	1	2 @GSW	@LAC OKC 
DAL	2	2	0 HOU SAC 
DEN	2	2	0 CHA TOR 
LAL	2	2	0 IND CHA 
MIA	2	1	1 OKC @NYK 
POR	2	2	0 MEM TOR 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, KNICKS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Buerhle* BLAZERS, CAVS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*Eimaj* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER

*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, KNICKS, MAGIC, MAVS, NETS, NUGGETS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*foe* CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, NETS, PACERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, WOLVES

*Infamoose* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WIZARDS

*jealousjelly* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS, WOLVES

*scooby* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, HEAT, KNICKS, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER

Not sure if F1X3R is still active in this; I've had to assign a few default picks for him lately (Nuggets this week).


----------



## anonymid

*ORLANDO MAGIC* for me in Week 14.


----------



## Mousey9

Memphis Grizzlies


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 14*

*Minnesota Timberwolves*


----------



## scooby

Phoenix Suns.


----------



## foe

ATL Hawks for Week 14.


----------



## Buerhle

*Memphis Grizzlies*


----------



## jealousisjelly

kings


----------



## WhoDey85

*LA Clippers*


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 13 RESULTS*

foe NETS 4-0
F1X3R NUGGETS 2-1
jealousjelly KNICKS 2-2
anonymid KNICKS 2-2
Infamoose WIZARDS 2-2
WhoDey85 KNICKS 2-2
Eimaj BLAZERS 2-3
scooby BLAZERS 2-3
Buerhle CAVS 1-3

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 13*

33-16 jealousjelly
32-19 foe
32-20 scooby
29-23 anonymid
29-24 Infamoose
27-18 F1X3R
27-26 Buerhle
25-26 WhoDey85
25-30 Eimaj


----------



## Eimaj

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 13 RESULTS*
> 
> foe NETS 4-0
> F1X3R 2-1
> jealousjelly KNICKS 2-2
> anonymid KNICKS 2-2
> Infamoose WIZARDS 2-2
> WhoDey85 KNICKS 2-2
> Eimaj BLAZERS 2-3
> scooby BLAZERS 2-3
> Buerhle CAVS 1-3
> 
> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 13*
> 
> 33-16 jealousjelly
> 32-19 foe
> 32-20 scooby
> 29-23 anonymid
> 29-24 Infamoose
> 27-18 F1X3R
> 27-26 Buerhle
> 25-26 WhoDey85


Where am I at, holmes?

I should be 25-30


----------



## anonymid

Whoops, my bad. Fixed it.


----------



## Eimaj

Thanks


----------



## F1X3R

Sixers


----------



## foe

Hawks(I picked the this week) vs Pistons has been postponed due to winter storm in Atlanta.

I repeat, _winter storm in Atlanta_. Alabama-Auburn NCAA game is cancelled too.

:lol Crazy winter!


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 15: February 3 - February 9*

BKN	4	3	1 PHI SAS	@DET NOR
CHI	4	0	4 @SAC	@PHO @GSW @LAL
CLE	4	2	2 @DAL LAL @WAS MEM
DAL	4	2	2 CLE @MEM UTA @BOS
DEN	4	2	2 LAC MIL @NYK	@DET 
DET	4	2	2 @MIA @ORL BKN	DEN 
IND	4	2	2 ORL	@ATL POR @ORL
LAC	4	3	1 @DEN MIA TOR PHI
LAL	4	1	3 @MIN	@CLE @PHI CHI
MEM	4	1	3 @OKC DAL @ATL	@CLE
MIN	4	2	2 LAL	@OKC @NOR	POR 
NOR	4	3	1 SAS ATL MIN @BKN
NYK	4	2	2 @MIL POR DEN @OKC
OKC	4	3	1 MEM MIN @ORL NYK
ORL	4	3	1 @IND DET OKC IND
PHI	4	2	2 @BKN BOS LAL @LAC
POR	4	0	4 @WAS @NYK @IND	@MIN 
SAC	4	2	2 CHI TOR @BOS @WAS
SAS	4	0	4 @NOR @WAS	@BKN @CHA 
WAS	4	4	0 POR SAS CLE SAC
ATL	3	2	1 IND	@NOR MEM 
BOS	3	2	1 @PHI SAC DAL
GSW	3	2	1 CHA CHI @PHO 
MIA	3	1	2 DET @LAC @UTA 
MIL	3	2	1 NYK @DEN HOU 
PHO	3	2	1 CHI	@HOU GSW 
TOR	3	0	3 @UTA @SAC @LAC 
UTA	3	2	1 TOR @DAL	MIA 
CHA	2	1	1 @GSW SAS 
HOU	2	1	1 PHO @MIL 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, KNICKS, MAGIC, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Buerhle* BLAZERS, CAVS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*Eimaj* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WOLVES

*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, KNICKS, MAGIC, MAVS, NETS, NUGGETS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*foe* CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, MAVS, NETS, PACERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, WOLVES

*Infamoose* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, GRIZZLIES, HEAT, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WIZARDS

*jealousjelly* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KINGS, KNICKS, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS, WOLVES

*scooby* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER


----------



## anonymid

*OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER* for me in Week 15.


----------



## foe

I also pick OKC Thunder for Week 15.


----------



## WhoDey85

Yikes *LA Lakers* I guess.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 15*

*Washington Wizards*


----------



## Mousey9

Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Buerhle

*Dallas Mavericks*


----------



## jealousisjelly

omfg i hate the kings


----------



## jealousisjelly

dallas


----------



## scooby

Chicago Bulls


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 14 RESULTS*

Buerhle GRIZZLIES 4-0
Infamoose GRIZZLIES 4-0
scooby SUNS 4-0
WhoDey85 CLIPPERS 3-1
foe HAWKS 2-1
Eimaj WOLVES 2-2
anonymid MAGIC 1-3
F1X3R SIXERS 1-3
jealousjelly KINGS 0-4

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 14*

36-20 scooby
34-20 foe
33-20 jealousjelly
33-24 Infamoose
31-26 Buerhle
30-26 anonymid
28-21 F1X3R
28-27 WhoDey85
27-32 Eimaj


----------



## anonymid

Short week coming up because of the All Star break.

*WEEK 16: February 10 - February 16*

ATL	2	0	2 @CHI	@TOR 
BKN	2	1	1 CHA	@CHI 
BOS	2	1	1 @MIL SAS 
CHA	2	1	1 DAL	@BKN 
CHI	2	2	0 ATL BKN 
CLE	2	1	1 SAC	@DET 
DAL	2	0	2 @CHA	@IND 
DEN	2	0	2 @IND @MIN 
DET	2	2	0 SAS CLE 
GSW	2	2	0 PHI MIA 
HOU	2	1	1 @MIN WAS 
IND	2	2	0 DEN DAL 
LAL	2	2	0 UTA OKC 
MEM	2	1	1 WAS	@ORL 
MIA	2	0	2 @PHO	@GSW 
MIL	2	2	0 BOS NOR 
MIN	2	2	0 HOU DEN 
NOR	2	0	2 @TOR @MIL 
OKC	2	0	2 @POR @LAL 
PHI	2	0	2 @GSW @UTA 
POR	2	1	1 OKC	@LAC 
SAC	2	0	2 @CLE	@NYK 
SAS	2	0	2 @DET @BOS 
TOR	2	2	0 NOR ATL 
UTA	2	1	1 @LAL	PHI 
WAS	2	0	2 @MEM	@HOU 
LAC	1	1	0 POR 
NYK	1	1	0 SAC 
ORL	1	1	0 MEM 
PHO	1	1	0 MIA 


*TEAMS USED*

*anonymid* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CAVS, CLIPPERS, KNICKS, MAGIC, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, THUNDER, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Buerhle* BLAZERS, CAVS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*Eimaj* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, JAZZ, MAGIC, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*F1X3R* BLAZERS, BULLS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HAWKS, KNICKS, MAGIC, MAVS, NETS, NUGGETS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*foe* CLIPPERS, HAWKS, HEAT, MAVS, NETS, PACERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WOLVES

*Infamoose* CELTICS, CLIPPERS, GRIZZLIES, HEAT, KNICKS, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WIZARDS

*jealousjelly* BLAZERS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KINGS, KNICKS, MAVS, NETS, PACERS, ROCKETS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS, WOLVES

*scooby* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BULLS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, RAPTORS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS, THUNDER, WARRIORS

*WhoDey85* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CELTICS, CLIPPERS, HEAT, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAVS, NUGGETS, PACERS, PISTONS, ROCKETS, SIXERS, THUNDER

F1X3R got the Celtics as a default pick in Week 15.


----------



## anonymid

*UTAH JAZZ* for me in Week 16.

Oh, and next week I think I'm going to start listing *TEAMS AVAILABLE* rather than *TEAMS USED* when I post the schedule. Should make it a little easier to figure out which teams you have left to pick from now that we're this far into the season.


----------



## Enoxyla

sry it's clippers all the way.


----------



## WhoDey85

Good time to take *New Orleans*.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 16*

*Sacramento Kings*


----------



## foe

Charlotte Bobcats for WK16


----------



## Buerhle

*Brooklyn Nets*


----------



## Mousey9

Brooklyn Nets


----------



## scooby

grizzlies.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 15 RESULTS*

jealousjelly MAVS 4-0
Infamoose MAVS 4-0
Buerhle MAVS 4-0
foe THUNDER 3-1
anonymid THUNDER 3-1
F1X3R CELTICS 2-1
WhoDey85 LAKERS 2-2
scooby BULLS 2-2
Eimaj WIZARDS 2-2

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 15*

38-22 scooby
37-20 jealousjelly
37-21 foe
37-24 Infamoose
35-26 Buerhle
33-27 anonymid
30-22 F1X3R
30-29 WhoDey85
29-34 Eimaj


----------



## F1X3R

Jazz


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 16 RESULTS*

scooby GRIZZLIES 2-0
anonymid JAZZ 2-0
F1X3R JAZZ 2-0
foe BOBCATS 1-1
Infamoose NETS 1-1
Buerhle NETS 1-1
WhoDey85 PELICANS 1-1
Eimaj KINGS 1-1
jealousjelly MAGIC 0-1 (default selection)

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 16*

40-22 scooby
38-22 foe
38-25 Infamoose
37-21 jealousjelly
36-27 Buerhle
35-27 anonymid
32-22 F1X3R
31-30 WhoDey85
30-35 Eimaj


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 17: February 17 - February 23*

ATL	4	2	2 @IND	WAS @DET	NYK 
CHA	4	3	1 @DET	DET NOR	MEM 
CLE	4	2	2 @PHI	ORL @TOR WAS
DEN	4	2	2 PHO @MIL	@CHI SAC
DET	4	3	1 CHA	@CHA ATL	DAL 
NYK	4	0	4 @MEM	@NOR @ORL	@ATL 
ORL	4	1	3 @MIL	@CLE NYK @TOR
PHO	4	3	1 @DEN	BOS SAS HOU
TOR	4	3	1 @WAS	CHI CLE ORL
WAS	4	2	2 TOR	@ATL NOR	@CLE
BKN	3	0	3 @UTA @GSW	@LAL
BOS	3	0	3 @PHO @LAL	@SAC 
CHI	3	1	2 @TOR DEN @MIA
DAL	3	1	2 MIA @PHI	@DET 
GSW	3	2	1 @SAC	HOU BKN 
HOU	3	0	3 @LAL	@GSW @PHO
IND	3	1	2 ATL	@MIN @MIL 
LAC	3	1	2 SAS @MEM @OKC
LAL	3	3	0 HOU BOS BKN
MEM	3	2	1 NYK LAC	@CHA 
MIA	3	1	2 @DAL @OKC CHI
MIL	3	3	0 ORL DEN IND 
MIN	3	1	2 IND @UTA	@POR
NOR	3	1	2 NYK @CHA	@WAS 
POR	3	3	0 SAS UTA MIN
SAC	3	2	1 GSW BOS	@DEN
SAS	3	0	3 @LAC	@POR @PHO 
UTA	3	2	1 BKN @POR	MIN 
OKC	2	2	0 MIA LAC
PHI	2	2	0 CLE DAL 


*TEAMS AVAILABLE* (Note that this is no longer TEAMS USED--you'll now be making your pick from the teams listed next to your name.)

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, MAVS, NETS, NUGGETS, PACERS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS

*Buerhle* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, SUNS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAVS, NETS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, WARRIORS

*F1X3R* BOBCATS, BUCKS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, PACERS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, SUNS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*foe* BLAZERS, BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, NUGGETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS

*Infamoose* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS, WARRIORS, WOLVES

*jealousjelly* BOBCATS, BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, LAKERS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, SIXERS, WIZARDS

*scooby* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, NETS, PELICANS, PISTONS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* BLAZERS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, MAGIC, NETS, RAPTORS, SPURS, SUNS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES


----------



## scooby

Wizards please.


----------



## WhoDey85

*Orlando Magic*


----------



## anonymid

*DENVER NUGGETS* for me.


----------



## foe

WK17 - Washington Wizards


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 17*

*Toronto Raptors*


----------



## Mousey9

Atl hawks


----------



## Buerhle

*Orlando Magic*


----------



## jealousisjelly

crap i forgot to pick last week

bobcats this week


----------



## F1X3R

Bobcats


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 18: February 24 - March 2*

CHI	4	2	2 @ATL	GSW @DAL NYK
CLE	4	2	2 TOR	@OKC UTA	@MEM 
DAL	4	2	2 @NYK NOR CHI @SAS
GSW	4	0	4 @DET @CHI @NYK @TOR
IND	4	3	1 LAL MIL @BOS	UTA
NOR	4	1	3 LAC @DAL @PHO	@LAC 
NYK	4	2	2 DAL @MIA	GSW @CHI
ORL	4	1	3 @WAS	@PHI @MIA	PHI
PHI	4	3	1 MIL ORL WAS	@ORL
PHO	4	3	1 MIN	@UTA NOR ATL
UTA	4	2	2 BOS PHO @CLE @IND
ATL	3	1	2 CHI	@BOS @PHO
BKN	3	0	3 @POR	@DEN @MIL 
BOS	3	2	1 @UTA ATL IND 
DEN	3	2	1 POR BKN @POR 
DET	3	1	2 GSW @SAS @HOU 
HOU	3	1	2 @SAC	@LAC DET 
LAC	3	2	1 @NOR HOU NOR 
LAL	3	1	2 @IND	@MEM SAC 
MEM	3	2	1 LAL @OKC	CLE 
MIL	3	1	2 @PHI @IND BKN 
OKC	3	3	0 CLE MEM CHA
POR	3	2	1 @DEN	BKN DEN 
SAC	3	2	1 HOU @LAL	MIN 
SAS	3	3	0 DET CHA DAL
TOR	3	2	1 @CLE WAS GSW
WAS	3	1	2 ORL @TOR @PHI 
CHA	2	0	2 @SAS @OKC
MIA	2	2	0 NYK ORL 
MIN	2	0	2 @PHO @SAC 


*TEAMS AVAILABLE*

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, MAVS, NETS, PACERS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS

*Buerhle* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, SUNS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAVS, NETS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, WARRIORS

*F1X3R* BUCKS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, PACERS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, SUNS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*foe* BLAZERS, BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, NUGGETS, WARRIORS

*Infamoose* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS, WARRIORS, WOLVES

*jealousjelly* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, LAKERS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, SIXERS, WIZARDS

*scooby* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, NETS, PELICANS, PISTONS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* BLAZERS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, NETS, RAPTORS, SPURS, SUNS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES


----------



## anonymid

*INDIANA PACERS* for me in Week 18.


----------



## foe

WK18: Chicago Bulls


----------



## scooby

Orlando Magic


----------



## jealousisjelly

sixers


----------



## jealousisjelly

Enoxyla said:


> sry it's clippers all the way.


i love you


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 18*

*Dallas Mavericks*


----------



## Buerhle

Suns


----------



## WhoDey85

Suns


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 17 RESULTS*

F1X3R BOBCATS 4-0
jealousjelly BOBCATS 4-0
Eimaj RAPTORS 3-1
scooby WIZARDS 3-1
foe WIZARDS 3-1
Infamoose HAWKS 1-3
Buerhle MAGIC 1-3
anonymid NUGGETS 1-3
WhoDey85 MAGIC 1-3

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 17*

43-23 scooby
41-21 jealousjelly
41-23 foe
39-28 Infamoose
37-30 Buerhle
36-22 F1X3R
36-30 anonymid
33-36 Eimaj
32-33 WhoDey85


----------



## Mousey9

Chi Bulls


----------



## F1X3R

Pacers


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 19: March 3 - March 9*

LAL	5	3	2 @POR	NOR LAC	@DEN OKC
BKN	4	3	1 CHI MEM @BOS SAC
CHA	4	2	2 @MIA IND CLE	@MEM 
CHI	4	2	2 @BKN @DET MEM MIA
DEN	4	3	1 MIN DAL LAL @NOR
DET	4	2	2 NYK CHI @MIN @BOS
GSW	4	2	2 @IND	@BOS ATL PHO
HOU	4	3	1 MIA	@ORL IND POR
IND	4	1	3 GSW	@CHA @HOU @DAL
MEM	4	1	3 @WAS @BKN @CHI	CHA 
MIA	4	1	3 CHA	@HOU @SAS @CHI
MIL	4	3	1 UTA SAC @NOR	WAS 
MIN	4	3	1 @DEN NYK DET TOR
NOR	4	2	2 @SAC	@LAL MIL DEN
NYK	4	1	3 @DET @MIN UTA	@CLE 
POR	4	2	2 LAL ATL @DAL @HOU
SAC	4	1	3 NOR @MIL @TOR @BKN
UTA	4	0	4 @MIL @WAS @NYK	@PHI 
ATL	3	0	3 @POR @GSW	@LAC 
BOS	3	3	0 GSW BKN DET
CLE	3	2	1 SAS @CHA	NYK 
DAL	3	2	1 @DEN POR IND
LAC	3	1	2 @PHO @LAL ATL 
OKC	3	1	2 PHI @PHO @LAL
PHO	3	2	1 LAC OKC @GSW
SAS	3	2	1 @CLE MIA ORL 
WAS	3	2	1 MEM UTA @MIL 
ORL	2	1	1 HOU @SAS 
PHI	2	1	1 @OKC UTA 
TOR	2	1	1 SAC @MIN

*TEAMS AVAILABLE*

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, MAVS, NETS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS

*Buerhle* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, KNICKS, LAKERS, NETS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, WARRIORS

*F1X3R* BUCKS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, KINGS, LAKERS, PACERS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, SUNS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*foe* BLAZERS, BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, NUGGETS, WARRIORS

*Infamoose* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BUCKS, CAVS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS, WARRIORS, WOLVES

*jealousjelly* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, LAKERS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, WIZARDS

*scooby* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, NETS, PELICANS, PISTONS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* BLAZERS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, NETS, RAPTORS, SPURS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

* F1X3R, you were too late to pick the Pacers this week since they'd already played. The Heat were the last team to play that was still available to you, so they were your default pick.


----------



## anonymid

*BROOKLYN NETS* for me in Week 19.


----------



## scooby

Utah Jazz


----------



## jealousisjelly

pelicans


----------



## Buerhle

*Lakers*


----------



## foe

Portland Trailblazers for WK19


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 19*

*Los Angeles Lakers*


----------



## WhoDey85

*T Wolves*


----------



## Mousey9

Min Timberwolves


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 18 RESULTS*

foe BULLS 4-0
Infamoose BULLS 4-0
anonymid PACERS 4-0
F1X3R HEAT 2-0
scooby MAGIC 2-2
Buerhle SUNS 2-2
Eimaj MAVS 2-2
WhoDey85 SUNS 2-2
jealousjelly SIXERS 0-4

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 18*

45-23 foe
45-25 scooby
43-28 Infamoose
41-25 jealousjelly
40-30 anonymid
39-32 Buerhle
38-22 F1X3R
35-38 Eimaj
34-35 WhoDey85


----------



## jealousisjelly

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 18 RESULTS*
> 
> foe BULLS 4-0
> Infamoose BULLS 4-0
> anonymid PACERS 4-0
> F1X3R HEAT 2-0
> scooby MAGIC 2-2
> Buerhle SUNS 2-2
> Eimaj MAVS 2-2
> WhoDey85 SUNS 2-2
> jealousjelly SIXERS 0-4
> 
> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 18*
> 
> 45-23 foe
> 45-25 scooby
> 43-28 Infamoose
> 41-25 jealousjelly
> 40-30 anonymid
> 39-32 Buerhle
> 38-22 F1X3R
> 35-38 Eimaj
> 34-35 WhoDey85


omfg the sixers are now my most hated team


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 20: March 10 - March 16*

MIL	5	2	3 ORL	@MIN @ATL @NYK	CHA
BOS	4	2	2 @IND	NYK PHO @NOR
CHA	4	2	2 DEN @WAS MIN @MIL
DEN	4	0	4 @CHA @ORL @MIA	@ATL 
GSW	4	2	2 DAL	@LAC CLE @POR
LAC	4	3	1 PHO GSW @UTA CLE
MEM	4	1	3 POR	@NOR @TOR	@PHI 
MIA	4	4	0 WAS BKN DEN HOU
PHI	4	3	1 @NYK SAC IND	MEM 
PHO	4	1	3 @LAC CLE @BOS @TOR
POR	4	1	3 @MEM	@SAS @NOR GSW
SAC	4	0	4 @DET	@PHI @CHI	@MIN
SAS	4	3	1 @CHI	POR LAL UTA
TOR	4	3	1 @BKN DET MEM PHO
UTA	4	3	1 ATL DAL LAC @SAS
WAS	4	2	2 @MIA CHA @ORL	BKN 
ATL	3	2	1 @UTA MIL DEN 
BKN	3	1	2 TOR @MIA @WAS 
CHI	3	3	0 SAS HOU SAC 
CLE	3	0	3 @PHO @GSW @LAC
DAL	3	0	3 @GSW	@UTA @OKC
DET	3	2	1 SAC	@TOR IND 
HOU	3	0	3 @OKC @CHI @MIA
IND	3	1	2 BOS @PHI	@DET 
MIN	3	2	1 MIL @CHA SAC
NOR	3	3	0 MEM POR BOS
NYK	3	2	1 PHI @BOS MIL 
OKC	3	3	0 HOU LAL DAL
ORL	3	2	1 @MIL DEN WAS 
LAL	2	0	2 @OKC	@SAS 


*TEAMS AVAILABLE*

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, MAVS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS

*Buerhle* BOBCATS, BUCKS, BULLS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, HEAT, KNICKS, NETS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, WARRIORS

*F1X3R* BUCKS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, KINGS, LAKERS, PACERS, PELICANS, SPURS, SUNS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*foe* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, NUGGETS, WARRIORS

*Infamoose* BLAZERS, BOBCATS, BUCKS, CAVS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS, WARRIORS

*jealousjelly* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, LAKERS, NUGGETS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, WIZARDS

*scooby* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, NETS, PELICANS, PISTONS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* BLAZERS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, NETS, RAPTORS, SPURS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS


----------



## foe

WK20 Memphis Grizzlies


----------



## jealousisjelly

i cant believe im doing this but im gonna go with milwaukee


----------



## jealousisjelly

i have the rest of my picks ready too this is what it all comes down to im scared


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 20*

*Miami Heat*


----------



## WhoDey85

*Memphis Griz*


----------



## Mousey9

Charlotte Bobcats


----------



## Buerhle

Bucks


----------



## scooby

Bucks


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 19 RESULTS*

jealousjelly PELICANS 3-1
anonymid NETS 3-1
F1X3R RAPTORS 2-0
WhoDey85 WOLVES 2-2
Infamoose WOLVES 2-2
Buerhle LAKERS 2-3
Eimaj LAKERS 2-3
foe BLAZERS 1-3
scooby JAZZ 1-3

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 19*

46-26 foe
46-28 scooby
45-30 Infamoose
44-26 jealousjelly
43-31 anonymid
41-35 Buerhle
40-22 F1X3R
37-41 Eimaj
36-37 WhoDey85


----------



## anonymid

*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES* for me in Week 20.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 21: March 17 - March 23*

ATL	4	2	2 @CHA	TOR NOR @TOR
BKN	4	3	1 PHO CHA BOS @DAL
CHI	4	2	2 OKC @PHI @IND	PHI 
CLE	4	3	1 MIA OKC HOU	@NYK
DAL	4	4	0 BOS MIN DEN BKN
DEN	4	3	1 LAC DET @DAL WAS
IND	4	2	2 PHI @NYK CHI	@MEM 
MIA	4	1	3 @CLE	@BOS MEM	@NOR 
ORL	4	0	4 @GSW	@PHO @UTA	@LAL
PHI	4	2	2 @IND CHI NYK	@CHI 
PHO	4	2	2 @BKN ORL DET @MIN
TOR	4	2	2 @ATL	@NOR OKC ATL
WAS	4	0	4 @SAC @POR	@LAL @DEN
BOS	3	1	2 @DAL MIA @BKN 
CHA	3	2	1 ATL @BKN POR 
DET	3	0	3 @DEN @PHO	@LAC 
GSW	3	3	0 ORL MIL SAS 
HOU	3	2	1 UTA MIN @CLE 
LAL	3	3	0 SAS WAS ORL
MEM	3	2	1 UTA @MIA	IND 
MIL	3	0	3 @POR @GSW @SAC
MIN	3	1	2 @DAL	@HOU PHO
NOR	3	2	1 TOR @ATL	MIA 
NYK	3	2	1 IND @PHI CLE
OKC	3	0	3 @CHI @CLE	@TOR 
POR	3	2	1 MIL WAS @CHA 
SAC	3	3	0 WAS SAS MIL
SAS	3	0	3 @LAL @SAC	@GSW 
UTA	3	1	2 @HOU @MEM ORL 
LAC	2	1	1 @DEN DET 


*TEAMS AVAILABLE*

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, HAWKS, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, MAVS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS

*Buerhle* BOBCATS, BULLS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, BULLS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, KNICKS, NETS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, WARRIORS

*F1X3R* BUCKS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, KINGS, PACERS, PELICANS, SPURS, SUNS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*foe* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, NUGGETS, WARRIORS

*Infamoose* BLAZERS, BUCKS, CAVS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS, WARRIORS

*jealousjelly* CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, LAKERS, NUGGETS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, WIZARDS

*scooby* CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, NETS, PELICANS, PISTONS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* BLAZERS, CAVS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, NETS, RAPTORS, SPURS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS


----------



## anonymid

*DALLAS MAVERICKS* for me in Week 21.


----------



## Mousey9

Wish I had strategized my picks, especially for these last few weeks. 

Cleveland Cavaliers


----------



## scooby

Brooklyn Nets please.


----------



## Buerhle

*Bulls* please


----------



## foe

WK21: Denver Nuggets


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 21*

*Chicago Bulls*


----------



## gunner21

Raptors are beasting this year.


----------



## jealousisjelly

nuggets


----------



## jealousisjelly

stupid bucks had five games and couldnt do ****


----------



## jealousisjelly

gunner21 said:


> Raptors are beasting this year.


i hope you aren't lying thats the team im gonna finish up with the last week for all the marbles


----------



## WhoDey85

I'll take the *Raptors* for this week.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 20 RESULTS*

Infamoose BOBCATS 4-0
WhoDey85 GRIZZLIES 3-1
foe GRIZZLIES 3-1
anonymid GRIZZLIES 3-1
Eimaj HEAT 2-2
scooby BUCKS 1-4
jealousjelly BUCKS 1-4
Buerhle BUCKS 1-4
F1X3R LAKERS 0-2

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 20*

49-27 foe
49-30 Infamoose
47-32 scooby
46-32 anonymid
45-30 jealousjelly
42-39 Buerhle
40-24 F1X3R
39-38 WhoDey85
39-43 Eimaj


----------



## jealousisjelly

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 20 RESULTS*
> 
> Infamoose BOBCATS 4-0
> WhoDey85 GRIZZLIES 3-1
> foe GRIZZLIES 3-1
> anonymid GRIZZLIES 3-1
> Eimaj HEAT 2-2
> scooby BUCKS 1-4
> jealousjelly BUCKS 1-4
> Buerhle BUCKS 1-4
> F1X3R LAKERS 0-2
> 
> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 20*
> 
> 49-27 foe
> 49-30 Infamoose
> 47-32 scooby
> 46-32 anonymid
> 45-30 jealousjelly
> 42-39 Buerhle
> 40-24 F1X3R
> 39-38 WhoDey85
> 39-43 Eimaj


smh


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 22: March 24 - March 30*

POR	5	1	4 @MIA	@ORL @ATL	@CHI MEM
ATL	4	2	2 PHO @MIN	POR @WAS 
BKN	4	2	2 @NOR @CHA CLE MIN
CLE	4	2	2 TOR	@DET @BKN IND
DET	4	2	2 @UTA CLE MIA	@PHI 
IND	4	1	3 @CHI MIA @WAS @CLE
LAC	4	1	3 MIL @NOR	@DAL @HOU 
LAL	4	2	2 NYK @MIL	@MIN PHO
MEM	4	1	3 MIN @UTA @GSW @POR
MIA	4	1	3 POR @IND @DET	@MIL 
MIN	4	2	2 @MEM ATL LAL @BKN
NOR	4	3	1 BKN LAC UTA	@SAS 
NYK	4	0	4 @LAL	@SAC @PHO @GSW
OKC	4	3	1 DEN	@DAL SAC UTA
PHO	4	1	3 @ATL @WAS NYK @LAL
SAS	4	3	1 PHI DEN @DEN	NOR 
TOR	4	1	3 @CLE	@BOS BOS @ORL
UTA	4	2	2 DET MEM @NOR @OKC
BOS	3	2	1 TOR @TOR CHI
CHA	3	2	1 HOU BKN @ORL 
CHI	3	2	1 IND POR @BOS
DAL	3	3	0 OKC LAC SAC 
DEN	3	1	2 @OKC @SAS SAS 
HOU	3	2	1 @CHA PHI LAC 
MIL	3	2	1 @LAC LAL MIA 
ORL	3	3	0 POR CHA TOR
PHI	3	1	2 @SAS @HOU DET 
SAC	3	1	2 NYK @OKC	@DAL 
WAS	3	3	0 PHO IND	ATL 
GSW	2	2	0 MEM NYK


*TEAMS AVAILABLE*

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, HAWKS, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, SIXERS, SPURS, SUNS

*Buerhle* BOBCATS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, PELICANS, RAPTORS, SPURS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, KNICKS, NETS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, WARRIORS

*F1X3R* BUCKS, CAVS, GRIZZLIES, KINGS, PACERS, PELICANS, SUNS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*foe* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, MAGIC, WARRIORS

*Infamoose* BLAZERS, BUCKS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS, WARRIORS

*jealousjelly* CAVS, CELTICS, GRIZZLIES, HAWKS, JAZZ, LAKERS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, WIZARDS

*scooby* CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, PELICANS, PISTONS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* BLAZERS, CAVS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, NETS, SPURS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS


----------



## anonymid

*SAN ANTONIO SPURS* for me in Week 22.


----------



## WhoDey85

*Portland! *


----------



## WhoDey85

Actually never mind, give me the *Spurs*.

I got so excited about the 5 game week that I missed that they were playing MIA in MIA first.


----------



## foe

WK22: NY Knicks

I should have picked the Knicks last week or two weeks ago, cuz they're due for some loses now. Hehe, oh well...


----------



## scooby

Detroit Pistons.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 22*

*Memphis Grizzlies*


----------



## Mousey9

Trail Blazers


----------



## jealousisjelly

grizzlies


----------



## Buerhle

*Toronto Raptors * please.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 21 RESULTS*

scooby NETS 4-0
foe NUGGETS 3-1
jealousjelly NUGGETS 3-1
anonymid MAVS 2-2
Buerhle BULLS 2-2
WhoDey85 RAPTORS 2-2
Eimaj BULLS 2-2
Infamoose CAVS 1-3

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 21*

52-28 foe
51-32 scooby
50-33 Infamoose
48-31 jealousjelly
48-34 anonymid
44-41 Buerhle
41-40 WhoDey85
41-45 Eimaj

* F1X3R hasn't made a pick in several weeks so I've dropped him out of the standings.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 23: March 31 - April 6*

ATL	4	3	1 PHI CHI CLE @IND
BKN	4	2	2 HOU	@NYK DET	@PHI 
BOS	4	1	3 @CHI @WAS PHI	@DET 
CHA	4	2	2 WAS @PHI ORL	@CLE 
CHI	4	2	2 BOS @ATL MIL	@WAS 
DAL	4	1	3 GSW @LAC	@LAL @SAC
DEN	4	2	2 MEM NOR @MEM @HOU
DET	4	2	2 MIL @IND @BKN	BOS 
GSW	4	2	2 @DAL	@SAS SAC UTA
HOU	4	2	2 @BKN	@TOR OKC DEN
IND	4	3	1 SAS DET @TOR ATL
LAC	4	2	2 @MIN @PHO	DAL LAL
LAL	4	2	2 POR	@SAC DAL @LAC
MEM	4	1	3 @DEN @MIN DEN @SAS
MIA	4	4	0 TOR MIL MIN NYK
MIL	4	1	3 @DET @MIA @CHI	TOR 
MIN	4	2	2 LAC MEM @MIA	@ORL 
NOR	4	1	3 SAC @DEN @UTA @POR
NYK	4	2	2 @UTA BKN WAS @MIA
PHI	4	2	2 @ATL CHA @BOS	BKN 
SAC	4	2	2 @NOR LAL @GSW DAL
SAS	4	2	2 @IND GSW	@OKC MEM
TOR	4	2	2 @MIA HOU IND	@MIL 
WAS	4	2	2 @CHA BOS @NYK	CHI 
CLE	3	1	2 @ORL @ATL	CHA 
OKC	3	1	2 SAS	@HOU @PHO
ORL	3	2	1 CLE @CHA	MIN 
PHO	3	2	1 LAC @POR OKC
POR	3	2	1 @LAL PHO NOR
UTA	3	2	1 NYK NOR @GSW

*TEAMS AVAILABLE*

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, HAWKS, HEAT, KINGS, LAKERS, SIXERS, SUNS

*Buerhle* BOBCATS, JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, PELICANS, SPURS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, CAVS, HAWKS, KNICKS, NETS, NUGGETS, PELICANS, WARRIORS

*foe* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, WARRIORS

*Infamoose* BUCKS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS, WARRIORS

*jealousjelly* CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, JAZZ, LAKERS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, WIZARDS

*scooby* CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, PELICANS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* BLAZERS, CAVS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, NETS, WARRIORS, WIZARDS


----------



## anonymid

Going with the *MIAMI HEAT* for Week 23.


----------



## foe

Golden State Warriors for WK 23


----------



## scooby

New Orleans Pelicans please.


----------



## WhoDey85

*Warriors*


----------



## Mousey9

Another pick for Warriors.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 23*

*Golden State Warriors*


----------



## Buerhle

*Bobcats*


----------



## jealousisjelly

boston yo


----------



## foe

Midy, what's the latest standing? I think I still got 1W lead....maybe.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 22 RESULTS*

anonymid SPURS 4-0
WhoDey85 SPURS 4-0
Buerhle RAPTORS 3-1
Infamoose BLAZERS 3-2
foe KNICKS 2-2
jealousjelly GRIZZLIES 2-2
Eimaj GRIZZLIES 2-2
scooby PISTONS 1-3

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 22*

54-30 foe
53-35 Infamoose
52-34 anonymid
52-35 scooby
50-33 jealousjelly
47-42 Buerhle
45-40 WhoDey85
43-47 Eimaj


----------



## foe

Tight race, you might get the lead with Miami this week.


----------



## jealousisjelly

dammit i think i'm already out of it mah teams suck celtics lost to the damn sixers fml


----------



## Mousey9

lol i think I have the worst group of teams left to choose from.
Bucks for next week.


----------



## anonymid

Next to last week, and the last full week of games (no team plays more than two games in Week 25).

*WEEK 24: April 7 - April 13*

ATL	4	3	1 DET	BOS @BKN	MIA 
BKN	4	2	2 @MIA	@ORL ATL ORL
DET	4	1	3 @ATL	@CLE @CHI TOR
HOU	4	1	3 @LAL	@DEN @MIN	NOR 
MIA	4	2	2 BKN	@MEM IND	@ATL 
MIN	4	3	1 SAS	CHI HOU @SAC
OKC	4	1	3 @SAC	@LAC NOR @IND
SAC	4	2	2 OKC	@POR @LAC	MIN
BOS	3	1	2 @ATL CHA	@CLE 
CHA	3	1	2 @WAS @BOS	PHI 
CHI	3	1	2 @MIN DET @NYK
CLE	3	2	1 DET @MIL	BOS 
DAL	3	2	1 @UTA SAS PHO 
DEN	3	2	1 HOU	@GSW UTA 
GSW	3	1	2 DEN	@LAL @POR
IND	3	1	2 @MIL @MIA OKC
LAL	3	3	0 HOU GSW MEM
MEM	3	2	1 MIA PHI @LAL
MIL	3	2	1 IND CLE	@WAS 
NOR	3	1	2 PHO @OKC	@HOU 
ORL	3	2	1 BKN WAS @BKN
PHI	3	0	3 @TOR @MEM	@CHA 
PHO	3	0	3 @NOR @SAS	@DAL 
POR	3	2	1 SAC @UTA GSW
SAS	3	1	2 @MIN @DAL	PHO 
TOR	3	2	1 PHI NYK @DET
UTA	3	2	1 DAL POR	@DEN 
WAS	3	2	1 CHA  @ORL	MIL 
LAC	2	2	0 OKC SAC 
NYK	2	1	1 @TOR CHI

*TEAMS AVAILABLE*

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, HAWKS, KINGS, LAKERS, SIXERS, SUNS

*Buerhle* JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, PELICANS, SPURS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, CAVS, HAWKS, KNICKS, NETS, NUGGETS, PELICANS

*foe* BUCKS, CAVS, CELTICS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC

*Infamoose* BUCKS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS

*jealousjelly* CAVS, HAWKS, JAZZ, LAKERS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, WIZARDS

*scooby* CAVS, CELTICS, HAWKS, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* BLAZERS, CAVS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, NETS, WIZARDS


----------



## anonymid

*ATLANTA HAWKS* for me.


----------



## foe

WK 24: Cleveland Cavs


----------



## Buerhle

Spurs


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 24*

*Brooklyn Nets*


----------



## WhoDey85

Gotta use the *Trail Blazers* before it's over.


----------



## scooby

Cavs please.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 23 RESULTS*

Buerhle BOBCATS 4-0
WhoDey85 WARRIORS 3-1
Eimaj WARRIORS 3-1
foe WARRIORS 3-1
Infamoose WARRIORS 3-1
anonymid HEAT 3-1
scooby PELICANS 0-4
jealousjelly CELTICS 0-4

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 23*

57-31 foe
56-36 Infamoose
55-35 anonymid
52-39 scooby
51-42 Buerhle
50-37 jealousjelly
48-41 WhoDey85
46-48 Eimaj


----------



## jealousisjelly

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 22 RESULTS*
> 
> Buerhle BOBCATS 4-0
> WhoDey85 WARRIORS 3-1
> Eimaj WARRIORS 3-1
> foe WARRIORS 3-1
> Infamoose WARRIORS 3-1
> anonymid HEAT 3-1
> scooby PELICANS 0-4
> jealousjelly CELTICS 0-4
> 
> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 22*
> 
> 57-31 foe
> 56-36 Infamoose
> 55-35 anonymid
> 52-39 scooby
> 51-42 Buerhle
> 50-37 jealousjelly
> 48-41 WhoDey85
> 46-48 Eimaj


lulz *tear*


----------



## jealousisjelly

hawks


----------



## foe

Race basically down to myself, infamoose and anonymid because teams only have 2-4 games left. 1-2 games for all teams after this week is done.

UPDATE: 
I have a 1-win lead for the moment, after the Cavs lost to Bucks and Hawks won in Brooklyn Friday night.
58W - foe
57W - infamoose and anonymid

Tonight's games:
Cavs(foe) Lost [email protected] Bucks(infamoose) Won
Hawks(anonymid) Won @ Brooklyn

Saturday's games:
Boston Celtics [email protected] Cavs(foe) ...............Lost
Miami Heat [email protected] Hawks(anonymid)......Won
Bucks(infamoose) @ Washington..............Lost


----------



## anonymid

Last week of the season! It's a short one, but since we have a very close race it should be exciting. Good luck guys!

*WEEK 25: April 14 - April 16*

ATL	2	1	1 CHA @MIL 
BKN	2	1	1 NYK	@CLE 
BOS	2	1	1 @PHI WAS 
CHA	2	1	1 @ATL CHI 
CHI	2	1	1 ORL @CHA 
DEN	2	1	1 @LAC	GSW 
GSW	2	1	1 MIN @DEN 
HOU	2	1	1 SAS @NOR 
LAC	2	1	1 DEN	@POR 
LAL	2	0	2 @UTA @SAS 
MEM	2	1	1 @PHO DAL 
MIA	2	1	1 @WAS PHI 
MIL	2	1	1 @TOR ATL 
MIN	2	1	1 @GSW UTA 
NOR	2	2	0 OKC HOU 
NYK	2	1	1 @BKN	TOR 
OKC	2	1	1 @NOR DET 
ORL	2	1	1 @CHI IND 
PHI	2	1	1 BOS @MIA 
PHO	2	1	1 MEM @SAC 
SAS	2	1	1 @HOU LAL 
TOR	2	1	1 MIL @NYK 
UTA	2	1	1 LAL @MIN 
WAS	2	1	1 MIA @BOS 
CLE	1	1	0 BKN 
DAL	1	0	1 @MEM 
DET	1	0	1 @OKC 
IND	1	0	1 @ORL 
POR	1	1	0 LAC 
SAC	1	1	0 PHO

*TEAMS AVAILABLE*

*anonymid* BUCKS, CELTICS, KINGS, LAKERS, SIXERS, SUNS

*Buerhle* JAZZ, KINGS, KNICKS, PELICANS, WIZARDS, WOLVES

*Eimaj* BUCKS, CAVS, HAWKS, KNICKS, NUGGETS, PELICANS

*foe* BUCKS, CELTICS, JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC

*Infamoose* JAZZ, KINGS, LAKERS, MAGIC, PELICANS, SIXERS

*jealousjelly* CAVS, JAZZ, LAKERS, PISTONS, RAPTORS, WIZARDS

*scooby* CELTICS, HAWKS, KINGS, KNICKS, LAKERS, WOLVES

*WhoDey85* CAVS, HAWKS, JAZZ, KINGS, NETS, WIZARDS


----------



## scooby

Atlanta Hawks.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 25*

*Atlanta Hawks*


----------



## Buerhle

*TWolves*

Corey Brewer.


----------



## Mousey9

Bleh, going to have to resort to using either the Lakers or Jazz to win it for me. 

Early congrats to foe or anonymid on winning.


----------



## jealousisjelly

Infamoose said:


> Bleh, going to have to resort to using either the Lakers or Jazz to win it for me.
> 
> Early congrats to foe or anonymid on winning.


lol

im pulling for you infamoose foe is too cocky he needs to be taken down a notch


----------



## jealousisjelly

raptors


----------



## foe

jealousisjelly said:


> lol
> 
> im pulling for you infamoose foe is too cocky he needs to be taken down a notch


I have a strong competitive spirit. 

But it looks like it bite me in the arse cuz the Cavs choked against the Bucks and Celtics. No wonder LeBron left them. LOL


----------



## foe

I'm going with the *Boston Celtics* for the last week.

Infamoose, pick a team, you can still win it if I or anonymid can't get anymore wins and your pick gets 2 wins.

This is the current top 3 before the final week.
58-33 foe
58-36 anonymid
57-38 Infamoose


----------



## jealousisjelly

foe said:


> I have a strong competitive spirit.
> 
> But it looks like it bite me in the arse cuz the Cavs choked against the Bucks and Celtics. No wonder LeBron left them. LOL


haha i was jk tho i just randomly picked a person to support..come on infamoose my moneys on you!


----------



## Mousey9

jealousisjelly said:


> haha i was jk tho i just randomly picked a person to support..come on infamoose my moneys on you!


lol cheers



foe said:


> Infamoose, pick a team, you can still win it if I or anonymid can't get anymore wins and your pick gets 2 wins.


I have a pick lined up, just waiting for you both to make picks so to make sure I don't pick the same teams.


----------



## foe

I picked *the Celtics* for the last week. All of my teams left suck, though.


----------



## anonymid

*PHOENIX SUNS* for me.


----------



## anonymid

An important thing to remember is that losses are the tiebreaker, and foe has already clinched having the fewest losses. So one of us will have to overtake him outright to win.


----------



## Mousey9

Going with the wildcard pick 76ers.
Hopefully they get out tanked by the Celtics and the Heats should be resting all their starters.


----------



## WhoDey85

I'll take the *Wizards* for the last week. Thanks anonymid for running this. The contest made it more fun keeping up with the NBA this year!

Good luck to those that still have a chance to win it!


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 24 RESULTS*

WhoDey85 BLAZERS 3-0
anonymid HAWKS 3-1
jealousjelly HAWKS 3-1
Buerhle SPURS 2-1
Eimaj NETS 2-2
foe CAVS 1-2
Infamoose BUCKS 1-2
scooby CAVS 1-2

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 24*

58-33 foe
58-36 anonymid
57-38 Infamoose
53-38 jealousjelly
53-41 scooby
53-43 Buerhle
51-41 WhoDey85
48-50 Eimaj


----------



## foe

Celtics(foe) Lost vs Sixers(infamoose) Win
Grizzlies at Suns(anonymid) Lost

W-L record now
58W-34L foe
58W-37L anonymid
58W-38L Infamoose


----------



## foe

Alright we got a 3-way tie heading into the final game. Whoever gets the win, wins it all.

Wednesday night games:

Celtics(foe) host Wizards
Sixers(infamoose) @ Miami
Suns(anonymid) @ Sacramento (late westcoast game)


----------



## Buerhle

Wow, I'll have to follow it. Congrats to the top 3.


----------



## anonymid

So, I think these are the scenarios for Wednesday:

*foe** is the champ if:

Celtics win; or
Celtics, Sixers, and Suns all lose.

*anonymid*** is the champ if:

Celtics lose and Suns win.

*Infamoose* is the champ if:

Celtics and Suns lose, Sixers win.

* owns tiebreaker over anonymid and Infamoose
** owns tiebreaker over Infamoose


----------



## Buerhle

Hurry up wed night. I keep thinking it's tonight. 

#yesimbored


----------



## foe

My teams choked the final two weeks, went 1-4. Celtics getting blown out tonight.

Infamoose - Sixers up 8 in Miami. 
anonymid - Suns @ Sacramento starts in half an hour.


----------



## jealousisjelly

we can do it infamoose we can do it!


----------



## foe

Sixers won, so infamoose is current leader at the moment with 59 wins.

Now it's up to the Suns.
Suns lose, infamoose is champion.
Suns win, anonymid is champion.


----------



## Buerhle

Cong. Mid.
To the wire.


----------



## Mousey9

Congrats anonymid! and thanks for all the effort you put into this thread.



jealousisjelly said:


> we can do it infamoose we can do it!


sorry lol, we still cool right?


----------



## scooby

Is there going to be one of those playoff prediction games, like the one that ran last year? The one where you predict which teams will make the WCF and EFC, and which teams will make the finals, and ultimately the Champion.


----------



## foe

Congrats, anonymid! You're a double champion of basketball this season.

I can't believe I choked down the final 2 weeks. LOL. Oh well, it was a fun race.



scooby said:


> Is there going to be one of those playoff prediction games, like the one that ran last year? The one where you predict which teams will make the WCF and EFC, and which teams will make the finals, and ultimately the Champion.


I don't remember the one last year but I found a site that does a March Madness style game. http://paspn.net/default.asp?p=41&madnessid=&madnesspage=1

We can just screencap our bracket and post it here instead of registering for the site. Playoffs starts Saturday so we only have like 2 days to come up with a points system.


----------



## scooby

foe said:


> Congrats, anonymid! You're a double champion of basketball this season.
> 
> I can't believe I choked down the final 2 weeks. LOL. Oh well, it was a fun race.
> 
> I don't remember the one last year but I found a site that does a March Madness style game. http://paspn.net/default.asp?p=41&madnessid=&madnesspage=1
> 
> We can just screencap our bracket and post it here instead of registering for the site. Playoffs starts Saturday so we only have like 2 days to come up with a points system.


This was the one I was talking about.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f22/nba-playoff-thread-2013-a-361209/


----------



## jealousisjelly

Infamoose said:


> Congrats anonymid! and thanks for all the effort you put into this thread.
> 
> sorry lol, we still cool right?


idk....i can't believe you let anonymid win of all people SMH


----------



## jealousisjelly

jk jk we coo


----------



## foe

anonymid hasn't given his victory speech yet. 
He must be busy popping champagne and dropping panties like winners do.


----------



## jealousisjelly

foe said:


> Congrats, anonymid! You're a double champion of basketball this season.
> 
> I can't believe I choked down the final 2 weeks. LOL. Oh well, it was a fun race.
> 
> I don't remember the one last year but I found a site that does a March Madness style game. http://paspn.net/default.asp?p=41&madnessid=&madnesspage=1
> 
> We can just screencap our bracket and post it here instead of registering for the site. Playoffs starts Saturday so we only have like 2 days to come up with a points system.


somebody make this thread hurry! im too dumb! meh i guess its too late dammit infamoose


----------

